# Kaido vs Akainu



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Location: Marineford

Character :Bloodlusted

Distance : 100 meters


----------



## Draghensalk (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido negs

Akainu isn't beating a guy 100m taller than him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## oiety (Sep 2, 2021)

Draw or extreme diff either way, favoring Kaido for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 2, 2021)

Sakazuki high diff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 2, 2021)

Akainu


----------



## Corax (Sep 2, 2021)

It is Kaido's last arc. Akainu has far more plot relevance. Akainu around high. And I also doubt that anyone but top tier can hold him for 20+ minutes,while Yamato is holding Kaido just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 2, 2021)

Sakazuki extreme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido gets magma fisted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zero (Sep 2, 2021)

Draghensalk said:


> Akainu isn't beating a guy 100m taller than him


What’s height have to do with anything? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gitagon (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido stomps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheRealSJ (Sep 2, 2021)

Before the recent vivre card i would have said Akainu but Kaido is now confirmed the worlds strongest creature so.....


----------



## Eustathios (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido extreme diff


----------



## Nikseng (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido not sure about the diff though.


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2021)

This section is hopeless

Kaido is confirmed the strongest,yet some NF nerds still claiming Akainu wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2021)

kaido


----------



## TheNirou (Sep 2, 2021)

No mere yonko can stop the absolute justice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> This section is hopeless
> 
> Kaido is confirmed the strongest,yet some NF nerds still claiming Akainu wins


They know more than the author, but personally I think Akainu can take it if Kaido is careless.


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 2, 2021)

Akainu extreme diff (mid.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 2, 2021)

Could go either way , leaning towards Akainu more often than not *extreme *(_highest_) diff.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 2, 2021)

50/50 extreme diff fight either way

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

TheRealSJ said:


> Before the recent vivre card i would have said Akainu but Kaido is now confirmed the worlds strongest creature so.....


Didn't stop Akainu from taking WB's brain, titles mean shit, not because it's Kaidou but in general. 
We shouldn't put someone above others just beacuse of a title, Shanks may be stronger than both Kaidou and Akainu for all we now.


----------



## Simon Magus (Sep 2, 2021)

Sakazuki walks away with Kaido’s head.

Being the world’s strongest doesn’t mean much when a magma fist is melting your insides. Let’s not forget that Kaido is a tanky fighter, which is a recipe for disaster here.


Ziggy said:


> This section is hopeless
> 
> Kaido is confirmed the strongest,yet some NF nerds still claiming Akainu wins


Being the strongest doesn’t mean you never lose a fight.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> They know more than the author, but personally I think Akainu can take it if Kaido is careless.


Nah,FanVerse is the place full of clowns

Even reddit isnt that stupid

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Didn't stop Akainu from taking WB's brain, titles mean shit, not because it's Kaidou but in general.
> We shouldn't put someone above others just beacuse of a title, Shanks may be stronger than both Kaidou and Akainu for all we now.


You mean WB that was having heart attacks in the middle of a fight? You serious dude?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 2, 2021)

Sakazuki extreme diff.


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> You mean WB that was having heart attacks in the middle of a fight? You serious dude?


My guy, that WB was the WB that had lost his son, he couldn't give two shits about heart attacks, he just wanted to kill Akainu, you're really telling me, someone who got hurt by Kiku, Kinemon, Zoro and Luffy is gonna be fine after Akainu's Meigou?
Kaidou tanks hits in Character, obviously I don't think he is so stupid to the point of letting an admiral purposely hit them, but we don't know.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido of course. The other told us that ffs


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> My guy, that WB was the WB that had lost his son, he couldn't give two shits about heart attacks, he just wanted to kill Akainu, you're really telling me, someone who got hurt by Kiku, Kinemon, Zoro and Luffy is gonna be fine after Akainu's Meigou?
> Kaidou tanks hits in Character, obviously I don't think he is so stupid to the point of letting and admiral purposely hit them, but we don't know.


Heart attacks were literally putting him on his knees.
Also, lol at hurt by Kiku. Kaido didn't even move an inch after being scarred. 
Moreover, yes, he dodges or blocks if he feels the need.


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Heart attacks were literally putting him on his knees.
> Also, lol at hurt by Kiku. Kaido didn't even move an inch after being scarred.
> Moreover, yes, he dodges or blocks if he feels the need.


I'm speaking when he was enraged, that was the whole point of the discussion. 
He still got damage so it doesn't matter whether he moves or not, I'm not saying Akainu would win 10/10 battles, I'm saying you guys are biased beacuse of some title that doesn't matter, every Admiral at MF got the upper end on WB, until Akainu got punched from behind, is Akainu stronger than Kaidou? Possible not, possible yes, but comments like he Mid Diffing Akainu is just dumb.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> I'm speaking when he was enraged, that was the whole point of the discussion.
> He still got damage so it doesn't matter whether he moves or not, I'm not saying Akainu would win 10/10 battles, I'm saying you guys are biased beacuse of some title that doesn't matter, every Admiral at MF got the upper end on WB, until Akainu got punched from behind, is Akainu stronger than Kaidou? Possible not, possible yes, but comments like he Mid Diffing Akainu is just dumb.


Apparently you forget how Akainu sucker punched a WB on his knees because of the heart attacks.
Wb being enraged doesn't mean heart attacks couldn't have continued had the fight gone on.

Piercing Kaido's skin doesn't mean you hurt him. Theoretically, it does, practically, he considers those paper cuts ( see when he called their combined attack too shallow ).
Kaido is faster than Akainu anyway, so he will block/ dodge. However, idk how many TBs or Ragnarruku will Akainu dodge, as a very fast FS user got blitzed by them.

Anyway, yeah, Kaido wins, maybe not mid diff, but nothing more than very high based on feats, portrayal and especially hype.


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Apparently you forget how Akainu sucker punched a WB on his knees because of the heart attacks.


Completely different scenarios , WB and Akainu were on a 1v1 and he capitalized on his heart attack, which this means his both were totally focused on each other, whether on WB's instance, Akainu was distracted and had no idea and only realized after the fodder Marine said so, it's like the Aokiji vs WB, Jozu sucker punched Aokiji while he was distracted with WB, then in their 1v1 while focused each other, Jozu got distracted and got punished by that, even the Aokiji comments on that.
Obviously that's a war and stuff like that is fair for both sides, just want to point the difference.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> My guy, that WB was the WB that had lost his son, he couldn't give two shits about heart attacks, he just wanted to kill Akainu, you're really telling me, someone who got hurt by Kiku, Kinemon, Zoro and Luffy is gonna be fine after Akainu's Meigou?
> Kaidou tanks hits in Character, obviously I don't think he is so stupid to the point of letting an admiral purposely hit them, but we don't know.


That was a very weakened WB who already got a hit in on himself from Akainu because of a heart attack, WB if he wasnt that sickly wouldnt have gotten hit or not so easily is the point.


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> That was a very weakened WB who already got a hit in on himself from Akainu because of a heart attack, WB if he wasnt that sickly wouldnt have gotten hit or not so easily is the point.


He got hit by a fodder squardo, even if he is an Ally and WB isn't expecting he still should got away, Marco makes a comment on that, there other instances of him getting hit by slower or weaker characters in a better state. 
But I can also agree that it wouldn't be as easier has it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 2, 2021)

“World’s strongest creature”
“In a 1v1 bet on Kaidou”
Better feats

Akainu wins cause I like him more

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Completely different scenarios , WB and Akainu were on a 1v1 and he capitalized on his heart attack, which this means his both were totally focused on each other, whether on WB's instance, Akainu was distracted and had no idea and only realized after the fodder Marine said so, it's like the Aokiji vs WB, Jozu sucker punched Aokiji while he was distracted with WB, then in their 1v1 while focused each other, Jozu got distracted and got punished by that, even the Aokiji comments on that.
> Obviously that's a war and stuff like that is fair for both sides, just want to point the difference.


Irrelevant. All I'm saying is that that was merely a handicap in the long run for Akainu, as WB was already totally f*ed up, damaged by tens of people, including Akainu himself


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Piercing Kaido's skin doesn't mean you hurt him. Theoretically, it does, practically, he considers those paper cuts ( see when he called their combined attack too shallow ).
> Kaido is faster than Akainu anyway, so he will block/ dodge. However, idk how many TBs or Ragnarruku will Akainu dodge, as a very fast FS user got blitzed by them.


Akainu doesn't have many speed feats so I can't really argue with that, but they should be comparable, wasn't TB like a speed technique? 
Luffy almost got blitzed, he stilk dodged in time. 
Akainu doesn't also need to dodge every attack Kaidou dishes, Akainu himself was matching Gura attacks just fine, he will match TB and Ragnarok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Almageste (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido wins, by virtue of him being repeatedly called “the strongest creature” or even the strongest pirate by Zoro (though that part is probably debatable) and being in his prime without any health/age issues like whitebeard.

However, it will be a very high diff battle (not extreme, unless akainu showcases exceptional growth later on) as Akainu is very lethal and Kaido can’t afford to just tank haki infused magma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Irrelevant. All I'm saying is that that was merely a handicap in the long run for Akainu, as WB was already totally f*ed up, damaged by tens of people, including Akainu himself


It is irrelevant, just wanted to point out the difference since people assume it's the same when it's not.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido should pull it off high diff


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> He got hit by a fodder squardo, even if he is an Ally and WB isn't expecting he still should got away, Marco makes a comment on that, there other instances of him getting hit by slower or weaker characters in a better state.
> But I can also agree that it wouldn't be as easier has it was.


Thats my point, Marco said that his health was deteriorating. And I’m sure it kept getting worse as the war went on, him being injured didn’t help matters.


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 2, 2021)

This is a fight I would pay to watch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## convict (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido as the unquestionably strongest in the world beats Akainu the arguably second strongest in the world extreme difficulty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Akainu doesn't have many speed feats so I can't really argue with that, but they should be comparable, wasn't TB like a speed technique?
> Luffy almost got blitzed, he stilk dodged in time.
> Akainu doesn't also need to dodge every attack Kaidou dishes, Akainu himself was matching Gura attacks just fine, he will match TB and Ragnarok.


Luffy got blitzed by Ragnarruku. Also wasn't his partial dodge against base Kaido? I can't recall exactly.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

Red Dog for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 2, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Luffy got blitzed by Ragnarruku. Also wasn't his partial dodge against base Kaido? I can't recall exactly.


Yeah Luffy got a little scratch on the forehead, but I don't really now what Oda is going to do with people that doesn't have FS.. 
Like, let's say Akainu doesn't have FS, can his reaction speed top Luffy's FS? 
Can't be since FS is literally seeing the future, legit confused. 
If that's not the Case than FS is busted


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Sep 2, 2021)

I'll give Kaido the edge until his strongest title have been proven false. Should be extremely close either way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido according to feats and portrayal as of this point in the manga.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

There's a reason Oda specified Kaido as WSC and not WSM. Kaido fans are something else lol. He's gonna get beat by Luffy and there will be shenanigans involved, but this always happens in Luffy's boss fight and he always becomes stronger than the previous arc Final Boss by the next Arc. A lot of people overrate Oda's writing, he really be following the same format over and over again, but your reading skills aren't good enough to realize it. 

More than likely Akainu, BB, Dragon and Shanks are all above Kaido, with the possiblities that guys like Mihawk, Aojiki and Kizaru are as well. That's how shounen works. Yall probably were the same people that thought Pain or Itachi was at the top of the Naruto food chain lmao.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> More than likely Akainu, BB, Dragon and Shanks are all above Kaido, with the possiblities that guys like Mihawk, Aojiki and Kizaru are as well. That's how shounen works. Yall probably were the same people that thought Pain or Itachi was at the top of the Naruto food chain lmao.


Cool beans. They _might_ be stronger than Kaido. _Maybe_ they'll be revealed as stronger.

Right now? Kaido's the strongest, suck it up, deal with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VileNotice (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido extreme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Akainu, lower end of extreme difficulty. Closer to high though. Shoulda made this a poll.

For those leaning on titles, I don’t believe any marine gets a title and becomes feared worldwide due to it. They’re the protectors. Oda has said things very clearly indicating Akainu’s strength, but it’s universally ignored around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Oda has said things very clearly indicating Akainu’s strength, but it’s *universally ignored around here.*


Like everything he says about Kaido?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Like everything he says about Kaido?


Difference being, Oda never said anything that would indicate that Kaido could beat Akainu. The reverse is not true.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Akainu, lower end of extreme difficulty. Closer to high though. Shoulda made this a poll.
> 
> *For those leaning on titles, I don’t believe any marine gets a title and becomes feared worldwide due to it. They’re the protectors*. Oda has said things very clearly indicating Akainu’s strength, but it’s universally ignored around here.


Good theory but if anything wouldn't the admirals having titles actually be good PR? Imagine an admiral having the WSM title, people would feels safe that they're on their side protecting them.


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Difference being, Oda never said anything that would indicate that Kaido could beat Akainu. The reverse is not true.


Besides calling him the WSC? Besides saying "1-1, always bet on Kaido"?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Besides calling him the WSC? Besides saying "1-1, always bet on Kaido"?


Oda quite literally said, “Akainu is so strong that if he was the protagonist I could end One Piece within a year”

Combine that with the fact that Kaido will be defeated long before Akainu in the story itself. If that doesn’t confirm this to you I truly don’t know what to tell you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Oda quite literally said, “Akainu is so strong that if he was the protagonist I could end One Piece within a year”


You know, I've seen people say this a lot, but I've never actually seen a source for it.


MartyMcFly1 said:


> Combine that with the fact that Kaido will be defeated long before Akainu in the story itself. If that doesn’t confirm this to you I truly don’t know what to tell you.


That'll matter when Akainu's the main antagonist of an arc. As of now? Kaido's the strongest, cope harder.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> You know, I've seen people say this a lot, but I've never actually seen a source for it.
> 
> That'll matter when Akainu's the main antagonist of an arc. As of now? Kaido's the strongest, cope harder.


He said it in Sound Recording magazine in 2012.

I think that’s a cop out, will you even admit that it’s likely other enemies like Blackbeard or Akainu will be stronger than Kaido? If we do things your way you’ll be changing your opinion a ton. I could start every arc saying X is the strongest and until Luffy defeats them I’ll technically be right, at least you’ll be unable to prove me wrong.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I think that’s a cop out, will you even admit that it’s likely other enemies like Blackbeard or Akainu will be stronger than Kaido?


1. We don't know if BB is currently stronger than Kaido. It's possible he is and is just keeping it secret. It's also possible he would currently get solidly beat by Kaido.
2. Again, Akainu at the moment doesn't have the feats or portrayal to put him above Kaido.


MartyMcFly1 said:


> If we do things your way you’ll be changing your opinion a ton. I could start every arc saying X is the strongest and until Luffy defeats them I’ll technically be right, at least you’ll be unable to prove me wrong.


None of those antagonists have had Kaido's hype or portrayal.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Cool beans. They _might_ be stronger than Kaido. _Maybe_ they'll be revealed as stronger.
> 
> Right now? Kaido's the strongest, suck it up, deal with it.



but thats wrong.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> but thats wrong.


Why? Because you personally dislike Kaido?

Because let's not fucking kid ourselves, that's the biggest reason people bitch and cope about him so much.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Why? Because you personally dislike Kaido?
> 
> Because let's not fucking kid ourselves, that's the biggest reason people bitch and cope about him so much.



Nah its because I know what kaidou is and I dont kid myself about him.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaidou takes it, obviously. 

If titles don't mean anything I guess Shanks > Mihawk. 

As for Kaidou not being WSM, ever occured to some of you guys Kaidou isn't actually human? 
  With all the races in OP, how did that not occur to you that a guy who has horns and has an offspring with horns isn't human? But it's been made clear his title does include humans. 



Heart Over Blade said:


> Not only does the Japanese definition for Kaidou's World Strongest Seibutsu title include humans, Oda himself has implied that it does in an SBS interview. He said mothers are the strongest living things, even stronger than Kaidou. He might have wrote himself into a corner with this by having Kaidou's title conflict with WB's. The only way this makes sense is if Kaidou got his title after WB declined to a certain point where Kaidou is stronger than him, which is very much possible. By MF WB was a shell of his former self who got thoroughly hurt by fodders and he admitted he couldn't stay the strongest forever. The battle with Akainu you can honestly make a case for either one having won the fight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Kaidou takes it, obviously.
> 
> If titles don't mean anything I guess Shanks > Mihawk.
> 
> ...


 so WB's title wouldn't have applied to Kaido but Kaido's would have applied to WB? Shirohige bros


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Sep 2, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> so WB's title wouldn't have applied to Kaido but Kaido's would have applied to WB? Shirohige bros



Primebeard is stronger for sure. But nothing stops Kaidou from being stronger than MFbeard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Kaidou takes it, obviously.



Red dog Takes it free. 



Heart Over Blade said:


> If titles don't mean anything I guess Shanks > Mihawk.



Never said titles don't mean anything. Just that Kaidous is hyperbole and overrated. 



Heart Over Blade said:


> As for Kaidou not being WSM, ever occured to some of you guys Kaidou isn't actually human?
> With all the races in OP, how did that not occur to you that a guy who has horns and has an offspring with horns isn't human? But it's been made clear his title does include humans.



Men > creatures and wemon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Primebeard is stronger for sure. But nothing stops Kaidou from being stronger than MFbeard.



Old Beard > Kaidou

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Red dog Takes it free.





Oda Report said:


> Never said titles don't mean anything. Just that Kaidous is hyperbole and overrated.





Oda Report said:


> Old Beard > Kaidou


Your unsubstantiated opinion is noted.


Oda Report said:


> Men > creatures and wemon.


Still running with an outdated translation huh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> 1. We don't know if BB is currently stronger than Kaido. It's possible he is and is just keeping it secret. It's also possible he would currently get solidly beat by Kaido.
> 2. Again, Akainu at the moment doesn't have the feats or portrayal to put him above Kaido.
> 
> None of those antagonists have had Kaido's hype or portrayal.


Doesn’t have feats????

He fought Whitebeard most of Marineford, killed Ace in front of a fleet of renowned new world pirates committed to not letting him accomplish it, flexed on Aokiji and plot wise he’s the most significant villain we’ve seen. The entire Blackbeard crew ran from him. He’s also the only villain to break Luffy’s will.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MO (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido high diff. 


Not surprised people are ignoring Kaido's title. Kinda happy now tho cause watch me ignore mihawks title in every matchup he's in now. Since titles are meaningless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltaniner (Sep 2, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Doesn’t have feats????
> 
> He fought Whitebeard most of Marineford,


So could Kaido


MartyMcFly1 said:


> killed Ace in front of a fleet of renowned new world pirates committed to not letting him accomplish it,


This isn't in any way impressive for his tier. 99.99% of renowned New World Pirates are fodder to Admirals and Yonko.


MartyMcFly1 said:


> flexed on Aokiji


Ah, yes. Fighting someone for 10 days and winning by a hair is "Flexing".


MartyMcFly1 said:


> and plot wise he’s the most significant villain we’ve seen.


Im.


MartyMcFly1 said:


> The entire Blackbeard crew ran from him.


Blackbeard called Kaido a dreaded monster.


MartyMcFly1 said:


> He’s also the only villain to break Luffy’s will.


Because he killed Ace, not because he beat down Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

I want all the smoke! 



Heart Over Blade said:


> Your unsubstantiated opinion is noted.



Old Newgate wasn't just the WSM he was also called the ruler of the Sea. (Understand kaidou is out of his depth here even at this stage in the game.) 
We Never once got to see an Old Newgate at 100%
The start of the MHQ war Newgate got stabbed aka handicapped. 
Even while handicapped Newgate bested most of the top tiers.  

Salt on the wound you all are silver medalist, behind the man closet to One Piece who had no interest in it. 

Kaidou on the other hand, almost gets killed by Oden who was what 2nd commander? then battle a bunch of rookies, who at a few time made kaidou soil his undies I.E Zoro. 




Heart Over Blade said:


> Still running with an outdated translation huh.



Nah story events. 

Old Beard smoking on a lil fish pack.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Sep 2, 2021)

Titles are meaningful so I’m going with Kaido for now even though I think it’ll be proven false later down the road.

Kinda like WB’s title at Marineford. Like Oda wanted us to believe in the WSM title at the time but upon the reveal of BM and Kaido it casted doubt.

I think Oda wants us to believe Kaido is the strongest for now but when we see what Shanks, Dragon and Akainu can do it may cast doubt. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> So could Kaido
> 
> This isn't in any way impressive for his tier. 99.99% of renowned New World Pirates are fodder to Admirals and Yonko.
> 
> ...


Like I said, Akainu would never have a “title” in the same sense because the only people saying it would be marines he killed or pirates who aren’t going to be publicized in the same manner.

We shall see. It blows my mind how SHOCKING the idea is that Akainu is above Kaido. Put in more palatable terms it’s like you’re saying that whatever bad guy got taken down in Harry Potter 5 is more significant and stronger than Voldemort or whatever fiction you wanna plug in. Pain is stronger than sage of the six paths Obito. It’s nonsense, but it’s like this is y’all’s first time reading a fictional story and I’m understanding so I’ll let you rock.


----------



## Zero (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Old Beard > Kaidou


Old beard as in the one on the ship with iv system or Marineford whitebeard? Or both?


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

Zero said:


> Old beard as in the one on the ship with iv system or Marineford whitebeard? Or both?



SSJ3 Newgate primebread > Old Beard who clashed against Shanks > MHQ Warbeard who was stabbed in the chest before he even landed on he battle field.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nyamad (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido extreme diff Sakazuki, and very high diff the other admirals.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Cool beans. They _might_ be stronger than Kaido. _Maybe_ they'll be revealed as stronger.
> 
> Right now? Kaido's the strongest, suck it up, deal with it.


When the writing is so obvious we don't need to wait and see. Kaido is just the strongest that Luffy has faced so far. If you have any experience with shounen manga then you know what I'm saying true. Everyone who denies it also just happens to be a vocal Kaido/Yonkou supporter, I don't think that's a coincidence.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> When the writing is so obvious we don't need to wait and see. Kaido is just the strongest that Luffy has faced so far. If you have any experience with shounen manga then you know what I'm saying true. Everyone who denies it also just happens to be a vocal Kaido/Yonkou supporter, I don't think that's a coincidence.


Except later enemies have not always been stronger than previous ones in OP, case in point Enel would beat Lucci and possibly Moriah. Magellan would beat the shit out of PHs villains and FI ones and maybe Doffy too,etc

Also ignoring the fact that Kaido is fighting numerous people so even if Luffy beats him with help he can still fight weaker enemies ( jot my much as i see all admirals/Yonko pretty close in strength) and still struggle.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Except later enemies have not always been stronger than previous ones in OP, case in point Enel would beat Lucci and possibly Moriah. Magellan would beat the shit out of PHs villains and FI ones and maybe Doffy too,etc
> 
> Also ignoring the fact that Kaido is fighting numerous people so even if Luffy beats him with help he can still fight weaker enemies ( jot my much as i see all admirals/Yonko pretty close in strength) and still struggle.


Wouldn't count Magellan since Luffy didn't win. The only outlier is Enel, and that was because Luffy was literally his only weakness. If Luffy Kaido's only weakness?

Yall ever watched DBZ? Remember when Frieza was called the strongest in the Universe? Bet yall would've bet on him being the strongest too lol. The real ones know better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Wouldn't count Magellan since Luffy didn't win. The only outlier is Enel, and that was because Luffy was literally his only weakness. If Luffy Kaido's only weakness?
> 
> Yall ever watched DBZ? Remember when Frieza was called the strongest in the Universe? Bet yall would've bet on him being the strongest too lol. The real ones know better.


Was WB not the strongest when he was introduced, he was. He only got beat by old age and sickness.

This isnt DBZ fortunately, the power ceiling was introduced very early on in Admirals and their pirate counterparts(Yonko) and so far Oda has respected it.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Was WB not the strongest when he was introduced, he was. He only got beat by old age and sickness.
> 
> This isnt DBZ fortunately, the power ceiling was introduced very early on in Admirals and their pirate counterparts(Yonko) and so far Oda has respected it.


Nobody is saying One Piece is gonna have the same insane power creep as DBZ. The point is literally all shounen follow this trope. Name any of them, Naruto, DBZ, Bleach, YuYu Hakusho, HxH, FT, One Piece...all of them. As long as the main character wins, the next big opponent will be stronger than the last. Obviously if the main character loses (Like Goku did vs Beerus or Luffy did vs Aokiji) then the next opponent will not be stronger.


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2021)

thank god op isn't like dbz tbh 

in op, a 10% difference in strength still makes for a pretty competitive fight

in dbz, its an unholy stomp

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Nobody is saying One Piece is gonna have the same insane power creep as DBZ. The point is literally all shounen follow this trope. Name any of them, Naruto, DBZ, Bleach, YuYu Hakusho, HxH, FT, One Piece...all of them. As long as the main character wins, the next big opponent will be stronger than the last. Obviously if the main character loses (Like Goku did vs Beerus or Luffy did vs Aokiji) then the next opponent will not be stronger.


How does HxH follow this when Meruem exists? It’s not even a guarantee the “top tiers” of the verse will surpass the royal guard let alone Meruem.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> How does HxH follow this when Meruem exists?


Did Gon defeat Meruem?

Also there will always be an outlier. There's a good chance Gon's next opponent will not be stronger than Pitou, but that's when context matters. Gon obviously beat Pitou because of a all or nothing once in a life time power up, if Luffy does that against Kaido then I concede.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Did Gon defeat Meruem?


 Nobody defeated him they had to use a literal nuke. And even if you think Gon will surpass him him, there’s  still post rose Meruem to account for.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> Nobody defeated him they had to use a literal nuke. And even if you think Gon will surpass him him, there’s  still post rose Meruem to account for.


That was my point. If you read my whole post you would of saw that it only applies if the main character defeats the opponent. It would not make sense for the MC to lose and then the power creep still continue, for example when Luffy lost to Aokiji.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> That was my point. If you read my whole post you would of saw that it only applies if the main character defeats the opponent. It would not make sense for the MC to lose and then the power creep still continue, for example when Luffy lost to Aokiji.


Your point is that power creep will render Kaido irrelevant so that top tiers will automatically be placed above him. Obviously Luffy will surpass him as will BB, there’s no guarantee however that other top tiers will. Sure Gon might surpass Meruem however practically zero Hisoka would who’s supposed to be the closest thing to his Shanks.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Nobody is saying One Piece is gonna have the same insane power creep as DBZ. The point is literally all shounen follow this trope. Name any of them, Naruto, DBZ, Bleach, YuYu Hakusho, HxH, FT, One Piece...all of them. As long as the main character wins, the next big opponent will be stronger than the last. Obviously if the main character loses (Like Goku did vs Beerus or Luffy did vs Aokiji) then the next opponent will not be stronger.


HxH doesnt, the Zodiacs and Pariston would get murked by the RGs, much less Meruem. What you are doing rn is fallaciously using the “appeal to popularity’ to presume to know how One Piece is going to be PL wise when so far it hasn’t presented any of the tropes you say Shounen follow, Antagonists from previous arcs can and will beat ones that come after and i provided you examples.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> Your point is that power creep will render Kaido irrelevant so that top tiers will automatically be placed above him. Obviously Luffy will surpass him as will BB, there’s no guarantee however that other top tiers will. Sure Gon might surpass Meruem however practically zero Hisoka would show supposed to be the closest thing to his Shanks.


Nobody ever said Kaido would be irrelevant lol. All I said is that the next opponent will be stronger. If Kaido is a 90, then all Akainu needs to be is a 90.01 and shounen power creep still apllies. We understand that One Piece is not DBZ, but to a lesser extent power creep will always exisit in shounen.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> Your point is that power creep will render Kaido irrelevant so that top tiers will automatically be placed above him. Obviously Luffy will surpass him as will BB, there’s no guarantee however that other top tiers will. Sure Gon might surpass Meruem however practically zero Hisoka would who’s supposed to be the closest thing to his Shanks.


Gon’s potential was shown already, he is close to Meruem pre-rose but still not there. Meruem is supposed to be the pinnacle of strength in HxH and was defeated through unconventional means and also by himself turning more and more human.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> HxH doesnt, the Zodiacs and Pariston would get murked by the RGs, much less Meruem. What you are doing rn is fallaciously using the “appeal to popularity’ to presume to know how One Piece is going to be PL wise when so far it hasn’t presented any of the tropes you say Shounen follow, Antagonists from previous arcs can and will beat ones that come after and i provided you examples.


Nobody read my entire post lol, yall just saw HxH and ran with it.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Nobody read my entire post lol, yall just saw HxH and ran with it.


Because it shows exceptions do exist, and i dont see why OP cant be one. Especially so far since the power creep did not apply to top tiers and the ceiling is still respected, so far.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Because it shows exceptions do exist, and i dont see why OP cant be one. Especially so far since the power creep did not apply to top tiers and the ceiling is still respected, so far.


I also already stated that thier will be outliers, thats when context matters. Do you believe it will take a Gon vs Pitou type of power up for Luffy to defeat Kaido? There is always that suicide power up or technique, like 8th Gate or Narutos newest form, or even Majin Vegeta blowimg himself up, and those will be the clear outliers. None of those situations apply to what is currently happening in One Piece. One Piece also has zero history of those suicide power ups.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

Also for the record, if Luffy literally kills himself to defeat Kaido, then I will concede. Because those are essentially all the type of scenarios you guys are bringing up that would be outliers to shounen power creep.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> I also already stated that thier will be outliers, thats when context matters. Do you believe it will take a Gon vs Pitou type of power up for Luffy to defeat Kaido? There is always that suicide power up or technique, like 8th Gate or Narutos newest form, or even Majin Vegeta blowimg himself up, and those will be the clear outliers. None of those situations apply to what is currently happening in One Piece. One Piece also has zero history of those suicide power ups.


The thing is luffy vs Kaido is not a solo fight, so luffy beating Kaido rn in no way detracts from his future opponents remaining threats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> The thing is luffy vs Kaido is not a solo fight, so luffy beating Kaido rn in no way detracts from his future opponents remaining threats.


This is not the first time in shounen history that a bad guy was beat by a group effort, believe it or not. The expectation is that it'll be a group effort with Luffy doing the heaviest lifting in the group. We have seen this many times in shounen history. There will come a point in the fight where Luffy is equal to the tired Kaido, and then Kaido will fall. This isn't a video game where Kaido's HP just needs to hit 0, to defeat Kaido Luffy will need to be atleast close to his equal. It would be fair to call Kaido superior to Luffy, until Luffy gets another power up in the future. Which everyone suspects that he will. That is when the shounen power creep will continue.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Nobody read my entire post lol, yall just saw HxH and ran with it.


It’s because using HxH is such an egregiously bad example lmfao. Also even disregarding Meruem, Pitou is still above every other living top tier. We literally see Chrollo vs Hisoka after that and welp they’re still below Pitou.

I know you’re not saying Kaidou is going to be irrelevant but you’re still making an assumption that future top tiers will be stronger than him. Like I said before, I’d be more than happy for the C3, Mihawk, Shanks etc to be stronger but right now Kaido has the title. Disregarding this is not respecting Oda’s word, if he’s treated like a used condom after his arc and was just empty hype then sure we can say all those others are ahead of him, but for now he deserves the benefit of the doubt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> This is not the first time in shounen history that a bad guy was beat by a group effort, believe it or not. The expectation is that it'll be a group effort with Luffy doing the heaviest lifting in the group. We have seen this many times in shounen history. There will come a point in the fight where Luffy is equal to the tired Kaido, and then Kaido will fall. This isn't a video game where Kaido's HP just needs to hit 0, to defeat Kaido Luffy will need to be atleast close to his equal. It would be fair to call Kaido superior to Luffy, until Luffy gets another power up in the future. Which everyone suspects that he will. That is when the shounen power creep will continue.


You just said it yourself, Luffy will become “equal” to the _*tired*_ Kaido , this man went through 15 people or something already and its still counting.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> It’s because using HxH is such an egregiously bad example lmfao. Also even disregarding Meruem, Pitou is still above every other living top tier. We literally see Chrollo vs Hisoka after that and welp they’re still below Pitou.
> 
> I know you’re not saying Kaidou is going to be irrelevant but you’re still making an assumption that future top tiers will be stronger than him. Like I said before, I’d be more than happy for the C3, Mihawk, Shanks etc to be stronger but right now Kaido has the title. Disregarding this is not respecting Oda’s word, if he’s treated like a used condom after his arc and was just empty hype then sure we can say all those others are ahead of him, but for now he deserves the benefit of the doubt.


I believe there is enough evidence and hints that Kaido is not the current strongest character in the series. Like I said there's a reason Oda chose WSC and not WSM. But you're free to believe whatever you want, I'm not trying to change your opinion, just giving mine.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> I believe there is enough evidence and hints that Kaido is not the current strongest character in the series. Like I said there's a reason Oda chose WSC and not WSM. But you're free to believe whatever you want, I'm not trying to change your opinion, just giving mine.


The Japanese meaning of his title is Strongest living thing and Humans are living things.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 2, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> I believe there is enough evidence and hints that Kaido is not the current strongest character in the series. Like I said there's a reason Oda chose WSC and not WSM. But you're free to believe whatever you want, I'm not trying to change your opinion, just giving mine.


Giving Kaido the same title as WB would be redundant and I actually do believe that Kaido’s title would overrule WB’s if both held theirs at the same time, but we don’t know when Kaido got the WSC title.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> You just said it yourself, Luffy will become “equal” to the _*tired*_ Kaido , this man went through 15 people or something already and its still counting.


A tired top tier is still a top tier. We saw deathbed WB stomp BB. To KO Kaido, regardless of how tired he is, Luffy would need to be a legit top tier. The only way I could see Akainu being weaker than Kaido is if he is the next antagonist to fall to Luffy, and Luffy beats him 1v1, even then, depending on what power up Luffy gets, that would be up for debate. But I don't expect Akainu to fall next arc, so that would be atleast 2 more power ups for Luffy until he beats Akainu. That would be more than enough for me to put Akainu above Kaido, since I don't believe there's that much of a gap between the top tiers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 3, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Except later enemies have not always been stronger than previous ones in OP, case in point Enel would beat Lucci and possibly Moriah. Magellan would beat the shit out of PHs villains and FI ones and maybe Doffy too,etc
> 
> Also ignoring the fact that Kaido is fighting numerous people so even if Luffy beats him with help he can still fight weaker enemies ( jot my much as i see all admirals/Yonko pretty close in strength) and still struggle.


If Lucci could use CoA which he MAY have been able to do because Rokuogan hurt Luffy even though he’s rubber then he would completely son Enel in a shocking manner. The minute devil fruit intangibility was taken away from Enel he got high diffed by Luffy. Crocodile didn’t go down that easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Sep 3, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Old Newgate wasn't just the WSM he was also called the* ruler of the Sea*. (Understand kaidou is out of his depth here even at this stage in the game.)


Source chapter?

And his WSM title is irrelevant here, when Kaidou isn't even human.



Oda Report said:


> Kaidou on the other hand, almost gets killed by Oden who was what 2nd commander? then battle a bunch of rookies, who at a few time made kaidou soil his undies I.E Zoro.


If events from decades ago mean anything to pre-Yonkou Kaidou then WB got embarassed at God Valley just the same. Worse for WB considering he was closer to his prime. Also, Oden didn't actually win that fight and Kaidou wasn't in hybrid.

At least one of them rookies is about to surpass even Primebeard within the next few months so your point is moot. Collectively they would bury Oldbeard at this point.



Oda Report said:


> Nah story events.
> 
> Old Beard smoking on a lil fish pack.


The fact that you used the word creature in talking about his title and tried to separate that from man tells me you still running on outdated translations.

How does any of this help your case when Akainu only fought nerfed Oldbeard?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 3, 2021)

At this point if you still think Akainu stands a chance, I'm going to assume you are a special needs individual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## VileNotice (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> A tired top tier is still a top tier. We saw deathbed WB stomp BB.


BB and his crew KILLED deathbed WB. That’s what happened.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> The thing is luffy vs Kaido is not a solo fight, so luffy beating Kaido rn in no way detracts from his future opponents remaining threats.


Moria was a very massive team battle. Doflamingo was a team battle. Pacifista was a team battle. Now they are memes. Difference between arc team battle and EOS "all or nothing team battle" is gigantic.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 3, 2021)

Corax said:


> Moria was a very massive team battle. Doflamingo was a team battle. Pacifista was a team battle. Now they are memes. Difference between arc team battle and EOS "all or nothing team battle" is gigantic.


Oh boy, They are now memes to top tiers, top tiers wont be memes to other top tiers.

But i dont think you understand the difference.


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Oh boy, They are now memes to top tiers, top tiers wont be memes to other top tiers.
> 
> But i dont think you understand the difference.


They are memes to high tiers. They are negs to top tiers. Anyway next arc villains might be god or even god+ tier.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Draghensalk (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaido negs RetardKainu

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chronophage (Sep 3, 2021)

Akainu and Mihawk are the worst match-ups for Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> There's a reason Oda specified Kaido as WSC and not WSM. Kaido fans are something else lol. He's gonna get beat by Luffy and there will be shenanigans involved, but this always happens in Luffy's boss fight and he always becomes stronger than the previous arc Final Boss by the next Arc. A lot of people overrate Oda's writing, he really be following the same format over and over again, but your reading skills aren't good enough to realize it.
> 
> More than likely Akainu, BB, Dragon and Shanks are all above Kaido, with the possiblities that guys like Mihawk, Aojiki and Kizaru are as well. That's how shounen works. Yall probably were the same people that thought Pain or Itachi was at the top of the Naruto food chain lmao.


WSC includes men, your post fell like a broken mirror. Oda himself also put Kaido above Akainu and I am inclined to believe the guy who writes this manga.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaidou’s title is hyperbole. That might be the best one I’ll hear today

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steven (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> There's a reason Oda specified Kaido as WSC and not WSM. Kaido fans are something else lol. He's gonna get beat by Luffy and there will be shenanigans involved, but this always happens in Luffy's boss fight and he always becomes stronger than the previous arc Final Boss by the next Arc. A lot of people overrate Oda's writing, he really be following the same format over and over again, but your reading skills aren't good enough to realize it.
> 
> More than likely Akainu, BB, Dragon and Shanks are all above Kaido, with the possiblities that guys like Mihawk, Aojiki and Kizaru are as well. That's how shounen works. Yall probably were the same people that thought Pain or Itachi was at the top of the Naruto food chain lmao.


Headcanon.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chronophage (Sep 3, 2021)

Draghensalk said:


> Kaido negs RetardKainu


Because you already have a strong tier specialist reputation...

Who do you think is stronger, Doflamingo or the Admirals?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Why is Luffy’s damage seen as less significant than Kaido’s?


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 3, 2021)

Corax said:


> They are memes to high tiers. They are negs to top tiers. Anyway next arc villains might be *god or even god+ tier.*


Ah yes, the tiers that were never introduced will suddenly pop up out of nowhere, makes for good story telling.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 3, 2021)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Why is Luffy’s damage seen as less significant than Kaido’s?


Yeah Luffy who’s been eating and chilling since fighting Kaidou and is currently riding momonosuke to save as much energy as possible is as disadvantaged as Kaidou who’s been fighting and tanking attacks since the start of the raid.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Yeah Luffy who’s been eating and chilling since fighting Kaidou and is currently riding momonosuke to save as much energy as possible is as disadvantaged as Kaidou who’s been fighting and tanking attacks since the start of the raid.


But due to their devil fruit, latent durability and advanced CoA most people can barely harm Kaido or Big Mom at all. I’d say Kaido delivered MUCH more damage to everyone he fought than the reverse, and this is doubly true for Big Mom who doesn’t seem to have been hurt at all yet.

It wouldn’t surprise me if Luffy is still in a worse state than Kaido.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 3, 2021)

Why make the same thread twice a month? Just necro the old one. 

 That way we can also see how & if someone's opinion has changed or not. Not to mention keep track of our own argument.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 3, 2021)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Source chapter?



When Garp visited impel down and spoke with Ace. Garp refer'ed  to Newgate even in his old age as the ruler of the sea, Newgate is beyond silver medalist talk unlike Kaidou. 



Heart Over Blade said:


> And his WSM title is irrelevant here, when Kaidou isn't even human.



I didn't even bring up the WSM title, I brought up another title Newgate even in his old age being known as the ruler of the sea.
Also your wrong about the WSM title since the top of the food chain in this verse is men. Kaidous prime is fighting a bunch of rookies being equal to Big Mom who already admits inferiority against Old Newgate.



Heart Over Blade said:


> If events from decades ago mean anything to pre-Yonkou Kaidou then WB got embarassed at God Valley just the same. Worse for WB considering he was closer to his prime. Also, Oden didn't actually win that fight and Kaidou wasn't in hybrid.



Prime Newgate is equal to Roger, Old Newgate was the one man closet to the one piece not kaidou, also called the ruler of the sea by Garp,  Kaidou gets stopped by shanks, shanks tried to stop old man Newgate but couldnt. Sengoku even stated this man Old man Newgate has the power to destroy the world. Kaidou needs weapons for that and the one piece.



Heart Over Blade said:


> At least one of them rookies is about to surpass even Primebeard within the next few months so your point is moot. Collectively they would bury Oldbeard at this point.



Wut? LMAO! Nope.



Heart Over Blade said:


> The fact that you used the word creature in talking about his title and tried to separate that from man tells me you still running on outdated translations.
> 
> How does any of this help your case when Akainu only fought nerfed Oldbeard?



No you misunderstand me, Man is top of the food chain, not beast.

Red Dog fought the World Champ.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 3, 2021)

I get that Akainu has more end-game relevance than Kaidou, who’s essentially just a huge arc villain, but it’s not like Luffy is going to beat Kaidou in a fair 1v1 at this point. Kaidou’s already been worn down a bit through a gauntlet, and Luffy could be fighting Akainu as soon as next arc for all we know. Akainu required extreme difficulty to beat Aokiji, and was put on the ropes pretty quickly once old WB got pissed; the latter should not be far off in strength from Kaidou. Kaidou with high or extreme difficulty unless some new information about Akainu comes out and changes things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> WSC includes men, your post fell like a broken mirror. Oda himself also put Kaido above Akainu and I am inclined to believe the guy who writes this manga.


So how can there be a WSM and WSC at the same time? Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> So how can there be a WSM and WSC at the same time? Lmao


Simple. WB's title was old and outdated. Kaido rose to power and became not only stronger than all humans ( if he even is human? ), but above everything that breathes.

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Simple. WB's title was old and outdated. Kaido rose to power and became not only stronger than all humans ( if he even is human? ), but above everything that breathes.


So you don't want to believe the guy that writes the manga now that it doesn't go along with your agenda? Cuz Oda clearly wanted WB to be the WSM.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> So you don't want to believe the guy that writes the manga now that it doesn't go along with your agenda? Cuz Oda clearly wanted WB to be the WSM.


No, Oda clearly wanted to show that WB was a shadow of his former self, an old man with heart attacks and acute diarrhea. The ace novel actually confirms Kaido > WB, if you have doubts

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> No, Oda clearly wanted to show that WB was a shadow of his former self, an old man with heart attacks and acute diarrhea. The ace novel actually confirms Kaido > WB, if you have doubts


Post your "proof"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Post your "proof"


What kind of proof do you want, the manga?
If you meant the Ace novel, it's in Vol.2, chapter 3. You can find it on the pedia as well, or even reddit. You were supposed to already have that info as a respectable man of culture.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaidos is a man and yet didn't get the WSM title after WB. Think everything is clear here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Kaidos is a man and yet didn't get the WSM title after WB. Think everything is clear here.


He got a better one, lol. Also how do you know he is human. He may be, or he may not.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> He got a better one, lol. Also how do you know he is human. He may be, or he may not.



Nah he's excluded from getting the WSM title. WB was dead and Oda could've easily gave him the WSM and he still didn't. King of the Beasts, he is the strongest among zoans, creatures out there.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Simple. *WB's title was old and outdated.* Kaido rose to power and became not only stronger than all humans ( if he even is human? ), but above everything that breathes.


He had it in chapter 234.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> He had it in chapter 234.


Of course he had it officially. Who tf even knew he can't dodge shit and has heart attacks. Not even his men knew of his terrible condition


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Nah he's excluded from getting the WSM title. WB was dead and Oda could've easily gave him the WSM and he still didn't. King of the Beasts, he is the strongest among zoans, creatures out there.


Yes, you can create your own verse in your head. I've never tried it but looking at how happy you are doing it, I might try it.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Of course he had it officially. Who tf even knew he can't dodge shit and has heart attacks. Not even his men knew of his terrible condition


But Oda knew. And still gave it to him. You were the one saying we have to listen to the man who writes it.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Nah he's excluded from getting the WSM title. WB was dead and Oda could've easily gave him the WSM and he still didn't. King of the Beasts, he is the strongest among zoans, creatures out there.


Think that's contradicted by the fact that Killer calls him the strongest pirate:



Don't think the intention is that Kaido's status is solely tied to zoan devil fruit users, literal creatures etc. The creature thing is more a statement of just how powerful Kaido is or is said to be.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> But Oda knew. And still gave it to him. You were the one saying we have to listen to the man who writes it.


So you really can't read between the lines. People need to get a little less dense and see the obvious. 

The man who writes it made it clear after the introduction of "The WSM" that he was no longer that. That's what half the MF arc is about.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Think that's contradicted by the fact that Killer calls him the strongest pirate:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think the intention is that Kaido's status is solely tied to zoan devil fruit users, literal creatures etc. The creature thing is more a statement of just how powerful Kaido is or is said to be.


All that statement does is make it more likely that Akainu is stronger than Kaido lol. Why specify Pirate and not man?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> So you really can't read between the lines. People need to get a little less dense and see the obvious.
> 
> The man who writes it made it clear after the introduction of "The WSM" that he was no longer that. That's what half the MF arc is about.


And you said I was using headcannon lol.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Think that's contradicted by the fact that Killer calls him the strongest pirate:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think the intention is that Kaido's status is solely tied to zoan devil fruit users, literal creatures etc. The creature thing is more a statement of just how powerful Kaido is or is said to be.


Just don't engage the guy. I tend to sacrifice myself for the greater good when I do it.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Of course he had it officially. Who tf even knew he can't dodge shit and has heart attacks. Not even his men knew of his terrible condition


So you think the narration box was telling a lie? What an odd thing to think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> All that statement does is make it more likely that Akainu is stronger than Kaido lol. Why specify Pirate and not man?


You do know Oda put Kaido above Akainu, right?  Also, it was all about pirates, wtf did the admirals habe to do with it.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> So you think the narration box was telling a lie? What an odd thing to think.


No, it did not lie. That was WB's ACTUAL  title. That's how everybody knew him, that's who he WAS SUPPOSED to be. Why do you think the whole world was surprised when he got stabbed by a fodder?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> You do know Oda put Kaido above Akainu, right?  Also, it was all about pirates, wtf did the admirals habe to do with it.


You really like making up stuff that Oda says or thinks lol. Head cannon at its finest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> You really like making up stuff that Oda says or thinks lol. Head cannon at its finest.


Yeah, you're not really that much of an informed guy, are you?


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> No, it did not lie. That was WB's ACTUAL  title. That's how everybody knew him, that's who he WAS SUPPOSED to be. Why do you think the whole world was surprised when he got stabbed by a fodder?


By that logic, how do we even know if Kaido's title is real?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Yeah, you're not really that much of an informed guy, are you?


Atleast I stay consistent. You say listen to Oda, but only when it fits my agenda LMAO


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> By that logic, how do we even know if Kaido's title is real?


Was it denied? Is Kaido old? Sick?


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> All that statement does is make it more likely that Akainu is stronger than Kaido lol. Why specify Pirate and not man?


Kaido can be both the strongest pirate and also the strongest thing. But I don't believe that anyway.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Atleast I stay consistent. You say listen to Oda, but only when it fits my agenda LMAO


No, it's no "when", that "when" is not needed boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

Literally everything points to Kaido if you're not into the habit of performing acute mental gymnastics


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Was it denied? Is Kaido old? Sick?


oh oh boy

this is quite the slippery slope

so you cannot verify if his title is real or not?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Literally everything points to Kaido if you're not into the habit of performing acute mental gymnastics


Try debating these guys a little, they're like Nadia Comăneci, only with their minds.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> oh oh boy
> 
> this is quite the slippery slope
> 
> so you cannot verify if his title is real or not?


As long as it is not denied by anything, there is nothing to verify . We have it as fact. When the manga will prove it wrong, then it'll stop being true.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Think that's contradicted by the fact that Killer calls him the strongest pirate:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think the intention is that Kaido's status is solely tied to zoan devil fruit users, literal creatures etc. The creature thing is more a statement of just how powerful Kaido is or is said to be.



Pirate doesn't even include 50% of the world. 



Duhul10 said:


> Yes, you can create your own verse in your head. I've never tried it but looking at how happy you are doing it, I might try it.



I will with more evidence than you will ever find for Kaido:











You treat WSP as gospel. Please do it here as well. Old WB > Kaido. Kaido nowhere seen. WSM includes Kaido, yet he doesn't get the title, he gets a "known as" title.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Literally everything points to Kaido if you're not into the habit of performing acute mental gymnastics


No, not everything.

Take away the title and Kaido's Luffy's third or fourth final fight. Blackbeard and Akainu will face a stronger Luffy.

That's already one thing against Kaido being the strongest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> As long as it is not denied by anything, there is nothing to verify . We have it as fact. When the manga will prove it wrong, then it'll stop being true.


Can you deny the existence of God?


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Pirate doesn't even include 50% of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manga says Kaido is the WSP
VC says Kaido is the WSC
Ace Novel says Kaido>WB
What else do you need ? 

Oh and WSC includes WSM by the way, here you go, an english lesson for free


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

Seibutsu = Living Organism 

What do some of you people think a 'man' is?


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Can you deny the existence of God?


I want what you're on bro.  
You're mixing palpable entities, such as a manga, to an abstract notion such as God in order to prove a point. It's called being intellectualy dishonest. 
With your hypotesis, you can basically deny everything in existence


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> No, not everything.
> Take* [MENTAL GYMNASTICS]*
> That's already one thing against Kaido being the strongest.



Yes, exactly as I typed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Manga says Kaido is the WSP
> VC says Kaido is the WSC
> Ace Novel says Kaido>WB
> What else do you need ?
> ...



Ace novel got WB above Kaido at 70 years  

Manga says he is known as the WSC, it's not even sure if he is above Zunisha  

VC got more credibility over the manga since when?  

Kaido got beaten to death by old WB in all sources:


TheWiggian said:


>

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Seibutsu = Living Organism
> 
> What do some of you people think a 'man' is?


Can you explain how there was a different WSM and WSC then? The other guy couldn't.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Can you explain how there was a different WSM and WSC then? The other guy couldn't.


Sure.
WSM = Strongest Man.
WSC = Strongest creature, including, but is not limited to, Man.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Sure.
> WSM = Strongest Man.
> WSC = Strongest creature, including, but is not limited to, Man.



Kaido is called a man by everyone why doesn't he have the WSM title? Biologically he is male unless someone believes he's a transgender or whatever you call them. No disrespect.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Kaidos is called a man by everyone why doesn't he have the WSM title?


Because he's stronger than more things than men.
It can also suggest that he is not wholly human.
Irregardless, he's the strongest of all living beings.

Get a dictionary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Ace novel got WB above Kaido at 70 years
> 
> Manga says he is known as the WSC, it's not even sure if he is above Zunisha
> 
> ...


False about the Ace novel. It says Kaido > WB in 1v1 and the opposite in piracy. Can't believe you're willing to spread lies. How disgusting...
VC bring clarifications to the manga. Your point gor shattered. Next:
The sources you've brought are laughable  you actually came with the "even Whitebeard" scene, where it was clear BM was talking of the distant past.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Because he's stronger than more things than men.
> It can also suggest that he is not wholly human.
> Irregardless, he's the strongest of all things including men.
> 
> Get a dictionary.



So how can there be a WSM during Kaido's existence?


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Kaido is called a man by everyone why doesn't he have the WSM title? Biologically he is male unless someone believes he's a transgender or whatever you call them. No disrespect.


 dude, back to 4th grade if you don't understand. I'll give you some credit and I'll consider that you simply refuse to.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

"1 vs 1, always bet on Kaido"

OL: "wHaT DOeS iT MaEn?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> So how can there be a WSM during Kaido's existence?


Simple, there can't be as those are entirely contradictory.
Unless of course, Kaido is not a human


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> "1 vs 1, always bet on Kaido"
> 
> OL: "wHaT DOeS iT MaEn?"


Don't bother with them.
Channad guy is clueless and Wiggian is in denial, he understands but he can't accept it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Sure.
> WSM = Strongest Man.
> WSC = Strongest creature, including, but is not limited to, Man.


So WB was stronger than Kaido since Kaido is a man, but Kaido is stronger than WB because he's a creature? That sounds alot more confusing than just admitting that Kaido's title does not include men.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> So WB was stronger than Kaido


Key word: was.
How about now?


ClannadFan said:


> since Kaido is a man


Proof?


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> False about the Ace novel. It says Kaido > WB in 1v1 and the opposite in piracy. Can't believe you're willing to spread lies. How disgusting...
> VC bring clarifications to the manga. Your point gor shattered. Next:
> The sources you've brought are laughable  you actually came with the "even Whitebeard" scene, where it was clear BM was talking of the distant past.



There is no clarification, the manga calls him "known as"  

A supply source isn't gonna change it.



 so much for the 1on1 king.



Sablés said:


> Simple, there can't be as those are entirely contradictory.
> Unless of course, Kaido is not a human



  Kaido only good when pirate WB not around anymore.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> So WB was stronger than Kaido since Kaido is a man, but Kaido is stronger than WB because he's a creature? That sounds alot more confusing than just admitting that Kaido's title does not include men.


 me seeing another student has failed me...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I want what you're on bro.
> You're mixing palpable entities, such as a manga, to an abstract notion such as God in order to prove a point. It's called being intellectualy dishonest.
> With your hypotesis, you can basically deny everything in existence


Since I clearly lost you there, I'll go back to my original question.

Since Whitebeard's title was fake, how do we know if Kaido's is real?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Key word: was.
> How about now?
> 
> Proof?


Lol we need to prove Kaido is a man now? Talk about mental gymnastics lmao


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul in full cope mode

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Since I clearly lost you there, I'll go back to my original question.
> 
> Since Whitebeard's title was fake, how do we know if Kaido's is real?


And I'll take you back to the original answer. Kaido's title is real as long as it's backed by the manga and other auxiliaries. When they'll stop backing the idea of Kaido being the 1v1 king, then it'll stop being true.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sablés said:


> "1 vs 1, always bet on Kaido"
> 
> OL: "wHaT DOeS iT MaEn?"


When it comes to the admirals all bets are off.

We saw Whitebeard hooked up to an oxygen tank with IV drip and people think he would still beat the other yonkou.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Duhul in full cope mode


LoL, look who's talking   the VC was just another nail in the coffin.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> And I'll take you back to the original answer. Kaido's title is real as long as it's backed by the manga and other auxiliaries. When they'll stop backing the idea of Kaido being the 1v1 king, then it'll stop being true.


But Duhul, I don't know if it's real. Since Whitebeard's was fake, then there is a good possibility Kaido's is also fake.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> When it comes to the admirals all bets are off.
> 
> We saw Whitebeard hooked up to an oxygen tank with IV drip and people think he would still beat the other yonkou.


Have you guys read Marineford? Answer me and I'll tell you why I'm asking


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> LoL, look who's talking   the VC was just another nail in the coffin.







It's alright Kaido is still powerful. He is just below Old WB. Why is it so hard to accept?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Have you guys read Marineford? Answer me and I'll tell you why I'm asking


We all did.

Where do you think the admiral hype comes from?


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> We all did.
> 
> Where do you think the admiral hype comes from?



I know where the 1on1 and yonko hype comes from. Beating a bunch of greenhorns while never proving his worth against a true top tier. Shanks and Big Mom say hi.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> But Duhul, I don't know if it's real. Since Whitebeard's was fake, then there is a good possibility Kaido's is also fake.


You're completely hopeless... 

I've explained it to you as if you were a toddler. I guess by now you're doing this only to keep on replying so that you don't end up looking bad.
You're basically saying that if a title was proven false for someone, it's probably false for someone else as well, even though it wasn't proven.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> I know where the 1on1 and yonko hype comes from. Beating a bunch of greenhorns while never proving his worth against a true top tier. Shanks and Big Mom say hi.


Correction: The Yank hype comes from Whitebeard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Correction: The Yank hype comes from Whitebeard



Nah everyone knows WB was the ruler of seas and could've been PK if he wanted. No mere yonko has the same privilege.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> We all did.
> 
> Where do you think the admiral hype comes from?


Tbh, I don't know  the strongest guy among them got wrecked by an old man on medicine whose fall in strength has been visibly elicited by the author


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> It's alright Kaido is still powerful. He is just below Old WB. Why is it so hard to accept?


Child, you need to understand that people are laughing at you for hanging onto a word which has no meaning for most of us, especially now with the clarification of the VC. Apparently you like Oda's SBSs, however you ignore the one where Oda clearly put Kaido above Akainu.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Man daddy WB is really something. At 72 years on meds still cockblocking the WSC from getting to the throne.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> You're completely hopeless...
> 
> I've explained it to you as if you were a toddler. I guess by now you're doing this only to keep on replying so that you don't end up looking bad.
> You're basically saying that if a title was proven false for someone, it's probably false for someone else as well, even though it wasn't proven.


How can I be certain that Kaido's title is real? It's like I'm rolling a dice here.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> How can I be certain that Kaido's title is real? It's like I'm rolling a dice here.


I'll call Oda and tell him to pay you a visit cause you're not certain of something 

You just have to want to believe something. I refuse to think that you can't understand and I'll stick to believing that you're simply an admiral fan who can't get past years of saying "Akainu magma fists"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaido wants a glorious death but doesn't challenge people like Mihawk, Shanks or Sakazuki.

Fraud confirmed

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Child, you need to understand that people are laughing at you for hanging onto a word which has no meaning for most of us, especially now with the clarification of the VC. Apparently you like Oda's SBSs, however you ignore the one where Oda clearly put Kaido above Akainu.



That's why you respond like a good boy because you know I speak the truth and Kaido is below Old WB. That triggers you badly to the point of going on a tier specialist spree, but all iam saying is the truth. No one should get so aggressive over such triviality. WB is > Kaido that's how Oda wants it to be even after the formers death.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> Kaido wants a glorious death but doesn't challenge people like Mihawk, Shanks or Sakazuki.
> 
> Fraud confirmed


Read what you wrote again and maybe you'll get to a different conclusion. What would be glorious about starting wars without reason?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Nah everyone knows WB was the ruler of seas and could've been PK if he wanted. No mere yonko has the same privilege.



None of the other yonkou had a living map to tell them how to get to it sadly. 


But yeah he was the ruler of the seas until Roger's sickness got to him.


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Read what you wrote again and maybe you'll get to a different conclusion. What would be glorious about starting wars without reason?


But Kaido likes war



Also challenging Mihawk won't cause a war.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 3, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> Kaido wants a glorious death but doesn't challenge people like Mihawk, Shanks or Sakazuki.
> 
> Fraud confirmed



Kaido doesn't want to actually die.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> That's why you respond like a good boy because you know I speak the truth and Kaido is below Old WB. That triggers you badly to the point of going on a tier specialist spree, but all iam saying is the truth. No one should get so aggressive over such triviality. WB is > Kaido that's how Oda wants it to be even after the dormers death.


I speak like a good boy because I pity you tbh. You're the saltiest admiral fan around here and I'm really keen on the well being of others.

I really can't be mad at you. You simply amuse me. I mean you get agitated around here and start throwing with some few words selected from blocks of texts that in the end prove nothing. The fact that the nucleus of your argument is the word "said" sums up your sibjectivity and you capacity to comprehend a manga.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> But Kaido likes war
> 
> 
> 
> Also challenging Mihawk won't cause a war.


Why would fighting Mihawk be glorious? Kaido wants to start the greatest war ever.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I'll call Oda and tell him to pay you a visit cause you're not certain of something
> 
> You just have to want to believe something. I refuse to think that you can't understand and I'll stick to believing that you're simply an admiral fan who can't get past years of saying "Akainu magma fists"


His title is only possibly real. Which means Akainu is possibly stronger than him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> His title is only possibly real. Which means Akainu is possibly stronger than him.


Just hang onto whatever hope there is for you 
Maybe one day Oda will come to an interview and say:" Ha, idiots, I lied to you about Kaido!" 
Just wait for that moment and it'll be fine


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I speak like a good boy because I pity you tbh. You're the saltiest admiral fan around here and I'm really keen on the well being of others.
> 
> I really can't be mad at you. You simply amuse me. I mean you get agitated around here and start throwing with some few words selected from blocks of texts that in the end prove nothing. The fact that the nucleus of your argument is the word "said" sums up your sibjectivity and you capacity to comprehend a manga.



Yes you respond because you know Kaudo is inferior to WB but you cannot prove the opposite. Oda just doesn't support that view. I can feel your dilemma. But it means nothing to me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Just hang onto whatever hope there is for you
> Maybe one day Oda will come to an interview and say:" Ha, idiots, I lied to you about Kaido!"
> Just wait for that moment and it'll be fine


I accept your concession.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Yes you respond because you know Kaudo is inferior to WB but you cannot prove the opposite. Oda just doesn't support that view. I can feel your dilemma. But it means nothing to me.


If you say so, I can sleep well knowing the manga, the SBS, the VC and the Ace Novel support my view. Hope you can sleep well as well.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> I accept your concession.


There was nothing to concede to. You simply said Akainu's possibly stronger because Kaido's title is possibly false, a completely idiotic assumption if you ask me as there is nothing to prove it, but you can believe it if you want

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> If you say so, I can sleep well knowing the manga, the SBS, the VC and the Ace Novel support my view. Hope you can sleep well as well.



Yes sleep with the thoughts of Kaido losing to Old WB in all the sources you mentioned and I posted above as evidence.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Yes sleep with the thoughts of Kaido losing to Old WB in all the sources you mentioned and I posted above as evidence.


Those 3 scans of some old VC entries and the "even WB" part  
As I've already stated, I can't be mad at you because you're quite funny.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Those 3 scans of some old VC entries and the "even WB" part
> As I've already stated, I can't be mad at you because you're quite funny.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> There was nothing to concede to. You simply said Akainu's possibly stronger because Kaido's title is possibly false, a completely idiotic assumption if you ask me as there is nothing to prove it, but you can believe it if you want


Well you already established that the title cannot prove he is the strongest for certain. And like I said earlier, if you take away the title, it's only logical to assume Akainu will be =/> Kaido based on fighting a stronger Luffy later in the story. Him along with a couple of other people. But the thread's about Akainu vs Kaido.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Sep 3, 2021)

Poor fandom  
All the Mihawk fans, Mummy fans and Admirals fans are in denial mode.


Kaido's vivre card is overwhelming not only for confirming him as WSC.

The Sbs 100 is overwhelming.

It's insane that only the ryou is not enough to fight Kaido and to be able to Scar him you have to be able to coated attacks with CoC. That's why Oda told us that only a handful of the strongest can do it.
The feats, the portrayal, the hype and the facts that Kaido has, no other character has them.
But the deniers can only say: In Dragon Ball Z it was Frieza, Cell and then Majin Buu so everything about Kaido will be garbage.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Well you already established that the title cannot prove he is the strongest for certain. And like I said earlier, if you take away the title, it's only logical to assume Akainu will be =/> Kaido based on fighting a stronger Luffy later in the story. Him along with a couple of other people. But the thread's about Akainu vs Kaido.


No, I said the title is true, as long as it isn't denied directly by the manga/author.
Moreover, you're optimistic to believe Akainu will be an Arc Villain.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> No, I said the title is true, as long as it isn't denied directly by the manga/author.


 

We keep going over this.

If Whitebeard's title was not real, there is absolutely no reason for us to assume Kaido's is real. That is what is uncertain about it. And what leaves open the possibility of Akainu being stronger.


Duhul10 said:


> Moreover, you're optimistic to believe Akainu will be an Arc Villain.


Relevance?


----------



## MO (Sep 3, 2021)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Mummy fans


What do you mean? I never denied Kaido is the current strongest


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 3, 2021)

Empathy said:


> I get that Akainu has more end-game relevance than Kaidou, who’s essentially just a huge arc villain, but it’s not like Luffy is going to beat Kaidou in a fair 1v1 at this point. Kaidou’s already been worn down a bit through a gauntlet, and Luffy could be fighting Akainu as soon as next arc for all we know. Akainu required extreme difficulty to beat Aokiji, and was put on the ropes pretty quickly once old WB got pissed; the latter should not be far off in strength from Kaidou. Kaidou with high or extreme difficulty unless some new information about Akainu comes out and changes things.


Kaido is a huge saga villain, he’s the overarching villain of the Post Skip Saga so far.

Akainu i dont think will be the main villain of the arc hes gonna be featured in, it’ll be Im and whatever else.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Kaido is a huge saga villain, he’s the overarching villain of the Post Skip Saga so far.
> 
> Akainu i dont think will be the main villain of the arc hes gonna be featured in, it’ll be Im and whatever else.


He's still going to fight a stronger Luffy, later in the story, no?


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Sep 3, 2021)

MO said:


> What do you mean? I never denied Kaido is the current strongest


Maybe You don't but many people here do.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 3, 2021)

MO said:


> What do you mean? I never denied Kaido is the *current *strongest


and i guess that means mummy will be next up after zoro cuts his head off?


----------



## Zero (Sep 3, 2021)

Wiggian and Duhul’s back and forth is hilarious.

what a great thread, I love Admiral vs Yonko debates.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 3, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> He's still going to fight a stronger Luffy, later in the story, no?


And Kaido has fought 15 guys, your point ?


----------



## Maruo (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaido not being the real World's Strongest, even after ignoring Im or Raftel Blackbeard, is possible in theory. The reason I doubt it is that it would be godawful from a storytelling point of view, worse than Yammy being the hidden Espada Number 0. It would drastically devalue Luffy's accomplishments in Wano if we find out down the road that Kaido was a fraud. This revelation would not only retroactively cheapen Wano, but the entire Yonko saga starting from Punk Hazard.

There are simple explanations for both the WSC vs WSM debacle and the repeated use of "they say" when people are referring to Kaido's title. For the first issue, Whitebeard is dead and we don't know if Kaido had his title while Whitebeard was alive. Oda used WSC instead of WSM to avoid rehashing Whitebeard's title. For the second issue, Im has now been revealed and foreshadowed as the mastermind behind the WG. The use of "they say" could very well just be foreshadowing Im's power level.

As a side note, the word used in Kaido's title in Japanese is seibutsu, which very clearly means living thing, not creature. We can even break this up etymologically. The kanji for seibutsu is 生物. 生 refers to "life" or "living" and 物 means "thing." Seibutsu-gaku is the word for biology - the study of living things. I'm not sure why the translators chose to interpret seibutsu as creature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaido has yet to replicate Akainu’s menacing presence.

when you see Kaido, its just whatever.

when you see Akainu, you wonder if that niqqa will make it out alive with all limbs intact.

Tldr Sakazuki high-diffs

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 3, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Kaido has yet to replicate Akainu’s menacing presence.
> 
> when you see Kaido, its just whatever.
> 
> ...


Big Mom isn't even a third as menacing as pre-skip villains.

Croc > Yonko?

I might be down, tbf.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 4, 2021)

Maruo said:


> Kaido not being the real World's Strongest, even after ignoring Im or Raftel Blackbeard, is possible in theory. The reason I doubt it is that it would be godawful from a storytelling point of view, worse than Yammy being the hidden Espada Number 0. It would drastically devalue Luffy's accomplishments in Wano if we find out down the road that Kaido was a fraud. This revelation would not only retroactively cheapen Wano, but the entire Yonko saga starting from Punk Hazard.
> 
> There are simple explanations for both the WSC vs WSM debacle and the repeated use of "they say" when people are referring to Kaido's title. For the first issue, Whitebeard is dead and we don't know if Kaido had his title while Whitebeard was alive. Oda used WSC instead of WSM to avoid rehashing Whitebeard's title. For the second issue, Im has now been revealed and foreshadowed as the mastermind behind the WG. The use of "they say" could very well just be foreshadowing Im's power level.
> 
> As a side note, the word used in Kaido's title in Japanese is seibutsu, which very clearly means living thing, not creature. We can even break this up etymologically. The kanji for seibutsu is 生物. 生 refers to "life" or "living" and 物 means "thing." Seibutsu-gaku is the word for biology - the study of living things. I'm not sure why the translators chose to interpret seibutsu as creature.


Well “World’s Strongest Creature” has a much nicer ring than Strongest Biological Being or Strongest Living Organism. Also, I can agree with that two more arc villains are going to surpass Kaido. We’re not in the halfway point anymore, we’re 2/3rds in, Luffy’s greatest pirate nemesis, the man called Blackbeard in a manga about pirates, and the one behind the World Government are stronger than the current strongest pirate.  There’s no reason for every other top tier to be stronger just because.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 4, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> *None of the other yonkou had a living map* to tell them how to get to it sadly.
> 
> 
> But yeah he was the ruler of the seas until Roger's sickness got to him.



Not the hill to die on buddy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> And Kaido has fought 15 guys, your point ?


alright

but luffy will be stronger than him

and thats fine


----------



## Rob (Sep 4, 2021)

Finally, Kaido gets his wish of wanting to die

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 4, 2021)

As the man who took half the head of Kaido's superior (WSM while Kaido was alive, proven in several sources), blasted some holes through him, and recovered from one of the strongest attacks in the series (island breaker) quite quickly, and as the main villain of a future arc (after Luffy and others are stronger than they are now)

will have to say extreme diff win for Akainu

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

To be fair all these titles don't even make sense in the first place. Kuma is a robot so is he the strongest non-living organism? These titles are just trash. If strongest living organism can be cut by Kawamatsu, Kinemon, Kiku....well you get it. This is just false hype.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> To be fair all these titles don't even make sense in the first place. Kuma is a robot so is he the strongest non-living organism? These titles are just trash. If strongest living organism can be cut by Kawamatsu, Kinemon, Kiku....well you get it. This is just false hype.


All those listed have advanced CoA. How about the "WSM" being cut by everything that had two arms and a weapon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> All those listed have advanced CoA. How about the "WSM" being cut by everything that had two arms and a weapon?


WB was very old and ill. Kaido isn't. And my post was about all these titles being false hype. In this sense WSM is obviously a false hype for obvious reason.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> WB was very old and ill. Kaido isn't. And my post was about all these titles being false hype. In this sense WSM is obviously a false hype for obvious reason.


Why would Kaido being stabbed by Kiku and Kinnemon ( who are adCoA users and veteran level at the minimum, especially in Kinnemon's case ) be proof of him not being the strongest alive? You do know that those cuts were like paper cuts to Kaido and only CoCoA can actually hurt him and even that may not be enough unless it's perfected ( see the Luffy fight ). Not to mention that we are talking about a Kaido who had no intention to dodge/block, before he had to face CoCoA.

In conclusion, him being cut by some people who have a high haki level is at best a proof that he is not completely untouchable, not that he is not the strongest.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 4, 2021)

Could have sworn Kaido is going down in the next 30 or so chapters...and will be the first top tier to go down in the main series onscreen.


I think I will go with the much more prominent and threatning antagonist that has actually killed notable people, and defeated notable people under his resume. 

Akainu high diffs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Could have sworn Kaido is going down in the next 30 or so chapters...and will be the first top tier to go down in the main series onscreen.
> 
> 
> I think I will go with the much more prominent and threatning antagonist that has actually killed notable people, and defeated notable people under his resume.
> ...


Back to the chronology argument  you people are without hope. Let me guess, Kizaru is below CC?


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Why would Kaido being stabbed by Kiku and Kinnemon ( who are adCoA users and veteran level at the minimum, especially in Kinnemon's case ) be proof of him not being the strongest alive? You do know that those cuts were like paper cuts to Kaido and only CoCoA can actually hurt him and even that may not be enough unless it's perfected ( see the Luffy fight ). Not to mention that we are talking about a Kaido who had no intention to dodge/block, before he had to face CoCoA.
> 
> In conclusion, him being cut by some people who have a high haki level is at best a proof that he is not completely untouchable, not that he is not the strongest.


Strongest means just this. Like for example Aizen folded captains in FKT. Could some elite lieutenants even scratch Aizen? No. This means the strongest living being (though he even wasn't the strongest shinigami, let alone hybrid/Quincy).


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 4, 2021)

kaido very high or extreme can't decide


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 4, 2021)

Goes either way, extreme-diff.

If there's anybody in the current era who might have a shot at taking down Kaido, it would probably be Sakazuki; maybe a couple others...but it's an highly exclusive group.

With the info we have on Kaido however, he probably edges this out until new information is presented to hype up Akainu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> Strongest means just this. Like for example Aizen folded captains in FKT. Could some elite lieutenants even scratch Aizen? No. This means the strongest living being (though he even wasn't the strongest shinigami, let alone hybrid/Quincy).


Different verses
Dunno why you even compare them
Also find me someone in the OP verse who is completely untouchable.


----------



## gogcho (Sep 4, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Goes either way, extreme-diff.
> 
> If there's anybody in the current era who might have a shot at taking down Kaido, it would probably be Sakazuki; maybe a couple others...but it's an highly exclusive group.
> 
> With the info we have on Kaido however, he probably edges this out until new information is presented to hype up Akainu.


My thoughts exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Goes either way, extreme-diff.
> 
> If there's anybody in the current era who might have a shot at taking down Kaido, it would probably be Sakazuki; maybe a couple others...but it's an highly exclusive group.
> 
> With the info we have on Kaido however, he probably edges this out until new information is presented to hype up Akainu.


Explain to me what exactly Akainu has? Being taken down in two hits by a deathbed WB? The second hit that took him to the ground, being something Teach casually did seconds after getting the Gura?

How about burning a WB who could barely use haki? One who was taking stabs from fodder all over. Which would have not have been burned if he had access to his normal haki resources? Vista and Shanks' blades for instance didn't melt with simple hardening. While we saw axes melting just from being near Akainu?

So what exactly does Akainu have? Not being able to get past Marco despite being bloodlusted? The same Marco that got destroyed by Teach a year after getting used to the Gura?

How about taking 10 days to beat someone who couldn't get an advantage over Jozu without a distraction? Someone who is currently an underling of BB's?

How about completely backing out of fighting Shanks?

Kaido despite being captured by marines doesn't have Akainu in the list of those who can compete. Why isn't he there? Is it perhaps because Primebeard is there? And we know Akainu could barely handle old WB with heart attacks and inconsistent haki?

Akainu is probably the most overrated character on this board. WB expended more to take down John Giant than Akainu. That's how weakened he was at the end of MF. Let that sink in. 

The reveal of IM and the Gorosei telling Akainu the marines are the face of the WG only, should have alerted the EoS PK level Akainu wankers that they are living in a dreamland. I guess not.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

We've even seen that without advanced CotC, your hits on Kaido are going to be too shallow. Even with the higehest level of CoA, which Akainu doesn't have. So how does he compete? 

Real clown shit in this thread.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Explain to me what exactly Akainu has? Being taken down in two hits by a deathbed WB?


A Whitebeard he clashed equally with at the beginning of the War; a WB whose deathbed state was contributed to by Akainu. A WB whose face he melted right after the first hit as retaliation before getting KOed.

Let's face it, both of their bloodlusted attacks are almost lethal for anyone else in the series. And Akainu still recovered before too long and went on to fight the Remnants...


Seraphoenix said:


> The second hit that took him to the ground, being something Teach casually did seconds after getting the Gura?


What did Teach do?

All i remember was him getting his ass knocked to the ground by a direct attack from a Whitebeard who was in far worst condition than he was when he hit Akainu.


Seraphoenix said:


> How about burning a WB who could barely use haki? One who was taking stabs from fodder all over.


Whitebeard was using Haki in the War.




> Which would have not have been burned if he had access to his normal haki resources?



Sorry, what would not have been burned? I don't understand your question.



Seraphoenix said:


> Vista and Shanks' blades for instance didn't melt with simple hardening. While we saw axes melting just from being near Akainu?


Yes but WB's bisento wouldn't melt as well. His face is a different matter entirely.


Seraphoenix said:


> Not being able to get past Marco despite being bloodlusted?


Big Mom couldn't get past Marco without Perospero. And Marco alone clearly couldn't stop him since it still took the remnants, and then Shanks. 


Seraphoenix said:


> The same Marco that got destroyed by Teach a year after getting used to the Gura?


The Whitebeard Remnants were crushed in an overwhelming defeat by the Blackbeard Pirates.

Marco had lost his captain, and 2 of his Commanders while his own partner Jozu lost an arm. Losing to Teach was inevitable. And those guys went on to become a Yonko crew, so I'm not sure why this matters.


Seraphoenix said:


> How about taking 10 days to beat someone who couldn't get an advantage over Jozu without a distraction? Someone who is currently an underling of BB's?


What happened to Aokiji when Jozu got an advantage over him while he was distracted fighting Whitebeard? He got a cut on his lip.

What happened to Jozu when Aokiji got an advantage over him without a distraction? He one-shotted him and promptly took him out.

Aokiji and Akainu fighting for 10 days is a record endurance feat.
Kaido and Big Mom's fat asses only fought for like 3.  



Where was it stated that Aokiji is BB's underling?


Seraphoenix said:


> How about completely backing out of fighting Shanks?


There was no backing out. They stopped.

Akainu was already injured from fighting Whitebeard and the remnants. Fighting Shanks who is fresh would've sealed Akainu's death sentence.


Seraphoenix said:


> Kaido despite being captured by marines doesn't have Akainu in the list of those who can compete. Why isn't he there? Is it perhaps because Primebeard is there? And we know Akainu could barely handle old WB with heart attacks and inconsistent haki?


His shit list has already been debunked before. All 5 were people Kaido were known to clash with or aim for. We know nothing about Kaido and Akainu's relationship, because they have none. Kaido also didn't include a ton of other top tiers but included Oden, so not really a great criteria.


Primebeard is above both Kaido and Akainu, so I'm not sure why he's being brought up.


Seraphoenix said:


> Akainu is probably the most overrated character on this board. WB expended more to take down John Giant than Akainu. That's how weakened he was at the end of MF. Let that sink in.
> 
> The reveal of IM and the Gorosei telling Akainu the marines are the face of the WG only, should have alerted the EoS PK level Akainu wankers that they are living in a dreamland. I guess not.



Lol ok.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zero (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> How about taking 10 days to beat someone who couldn't get an advantage over Jozu without a distraction? Someone who is currently an underling of BB's?
> 
> How about completely backing out of fighting Shanks?


Not only did you downplay Akainu's feat of fighting Aokiji for 10 days, but you're also implying Akainu was afraid of Shanks.

This is disgusting lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> A Whitebeard he clashed equally with at the beginning of the War; a WB whose deathbed state was contributed to by Akainu. A WB whose face he melted right after the first hit as retaliation before getting KOed.


Can you guys stop with the clashes equally crap ? WB was simply blocking every attack Akainu was throwing at him


Mihawk said:


> Let's face it, both of their bloodlusted attacks are almost lethal for anyone else in the series. And Akainu still recovered before too long and went on to fight the Remnants...


Not this again.  Akainu didn’t fight any remnants by himself, he had back up and that barely lasted a chapter


Mihawk said:


> Whitebeard was using Haki in the War.


WB barely used Haki that was the point


Mihawk said:


> Big Mom couldn't get past Marco without Perospero. And Marco alone clearly couldn't stop him since it still took the remnants, and then Shanks.


Big Mom grabbed Marco like he was some scrub and we know for a fact she didn’t even bother using Napoleon or Haki


Mihawk said:


> The Whitebeard Remnants were crushed in an overwhelming defeat by the Blackbeard Pirates.


Ok


Mihawk said:


> What happened to Jozu when Aokiji got an advantage over him without a distraction? He one-shotted him and promptly took him out.





Mihawk said:


> Aokiji and Akainu fighting for 10 days is a record endurance feat.
> Kaido and Big Mom's fat asses only fought for like 3.


Kaido and Mom not going all out would be waste Onigashima in a single night. That’s the difference 


Mihawk said:


> Where was it stated that Aokiji is BB's underling?


No need to state the obvious 


Mihawk said:


> There was no backing out. They stopped.
> 
> Akainu was already injured from fighting Whitebeard and the remnants. Fighting Shanks who is fresh would've sealed Akainu's death sentence.


Excuses. Now he is injured yet before he had energy to waste the remnants ?


Mihawk said:


> His shit list has already been debunked before. All 5 were people Kaido were known to clash with or aim for. We know nothing about Kaido and Akainu's relationship, because they have none. Kaido also didn't include a ton of other top tiers but included Oden, so not really a great criteria.


Nothing has been debunked. Kaido knows better than you who can actually stand up to him. Don’t see a reason why you still downplay Oden


Mihawk said:


> Primebeard is above both Kaido and Akainu, so I'm not sure why he's being brought up.
> 
> 
> Lol ok.


Kaido is simply stronger than Akainu. You guys try to hard with this crap

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

Zero said:


> Not only did you downplay Akainu's feat of fighting Aokiji for 10 days, but you're also implying Akainu was afraid of Shanks.
> 
> This is disgusting lol.


That feat is impressive but does it tell about Kaido ? Nothing. We know for a fact that Kaido and another emperor would obliterate an island in a single attack something the Admirals can’t do

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> That feat is impressive but does it tell about Kaido ? Nothing. We know for a fact that Kaido and another emperor would obliterate an island in a single attack something the Admirals can’t do


proof?


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> proof?


We saw what they did to the island. We saw what a serious attack from both emperors would do to Onigashima

the scale is simply something else entirely. Motherfuckers just split the skies just to greet themselves. That’s what the emperors are

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> We saw what they did to the island. We saw what a serious attack from both emperors would do to Onigashima
> 
> the scale is simply something else entirely. Motherfuckers just split the skies just to greet themselves. That’s what the emperors are


Onigashima is about the size of the flower capital so i's not enterily island sized.  Also some of the best dc feats in the series are done by the admirals


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> A Whitebeard he clashed equally with at the beginning of the War; a WB whose deathbed state was contributed to by Akainu. A WB whose face he melted right after the first hit as retaliation before getting KOed.
> 
> Let's face it, both of their bloodlusted attacks are almost lethal for anyone else in the series. And Akainu still recovered before too long and went on to fight the Remnants...
> 
> ...


Dellinger already dealt with most of this nonsense.

Primebeard is not above Kaido. He is a Great Pirate just like Kaido. Roger after beating his greatest rival was just a Great Pirate. Luffy's promise is to give the hat back once he becomes a Great Pirate. Deep Blue Databook says Kaido is of the same caliber of Great Pirate as Shanks and Whitebeard. Shanks talked to WB as an equal according to the vivre card. This is supported by Kaido saying that Primebeard can compete, not necessarily beat, with him. WB is wanked to high heaven by admiral fans to avoid how shameful it was that Oda had to nerf him so much for them to compete.

Any placement of WB above Kaido relies on statements that are in the context of crew vs crew. Kaido is the one with the 1v1 hype. WB didn't want smoke with him for good reason.

Also no, bloodlusted attacks from Akainu were easily dealt with by Marco. He doesn't have Conquerors haki so he won't do shit to Kaido.

Also hilarious how you call it a shitlist. That alone tells me you are dishonest in your reading of the manga. premium copium there. He was captured by the marines and he saw Prime Garp. Marines can't compete.


Zero said:


> Not only did you downplay Akainu's feat of fighting Aokiji for 10 days, but you're also implying Akainu was afraid of Shanks.
> 
> This is disgusting lol.


He was. Magma boy was sweating and didn't do shit as Shanks casually ignored him. All that absolute justice gibber gabber quickly went out of the window when Shanks showed up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## trance (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Onigashima is about the size of the flower capital


how do you know this?


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Can you guys stop with the clashes equally crap ? WB was simply blocking every attack Akainu was throwing at him


What the hell? They were matching blows, and it was Akainu blocking his bisento. 

Please stop downplaying Akainu.


Dellinger said:


> Not this again.  Akainu didn’t fight any remnants by himself, he had back up and that barely lasted a chapter


The point is he had to keep fighting, and was in no condition to fight Shanks and hope to win. Please remember the context.


Dellinger said:


> WB barely used Haki that was the point


He used Haki against Aokiji, used Haki to beat Akainu.


Dellinger said:


> Big Mom grabbed Marco like he was some scrub and we know for a fact she didn’t even bother using Napoleon or Haki


Guy was saying Akainu couldn't get past Marco, so I said Big Mom couldn't either. 

Again, that was the topic of our discussion. 


Dellinger said:


> Kaido and Mom not going all out would be waste Onigashima in a single night. That’s the difference


And if Whitebeard and the Admirals went all out in Marineford, the Island and everyone would've died.

I was also talking about endurance. The man downplaying the Punk Hazard feat is funny. Don't act like you don't see it.



Dellinger said:


> No need to state the obvious


Why though?  

I thought Aokiji was working for SWORD, and that it has been implied he's there to monitor Teach's activities. 

Still, I personally like the idea of Aokiji being Teach's right hand, since it would beef up the Blackbeard Pirates as an EoS threat...


Dellinger said:


> Excuses. Now he is injured yet before he had energy to waste the remnants ?


More like facts. 

If one top tier is fresh and the other one is banged up, who do you think is winning. Marines just expended their resources on fighting the crew of the WSM and the island was almost destroyed. Fighting another Yonko crew has long-term ramifications beyond just winning or losing. 

And again Fresh Shanks > injured Akainu should be what's obvious. Akainu isn't a dumbass; he was just fighting the WSM and took quake punches to his vitals. Fighting another man who is comparable in strength in his condition would've been dumb. 

If the roles were reversed, you guys would be saying the same thing.



Dellinger said:


> Nothing has been debunked. Kaido knows better than you who can actually stand up to him. Don’t see a reason why you still downplay Oden


So Oden was stronger than Prime Garp, Rayleigh, Shiki, Sengoku, Akainu, Mihawk, Big Mom, etc.?

Is that the conclusion we are supposed to draw from that? 

Or is it more likely in your mind that those are actually the people whom _did _as a matter of fact stand up to Kaido, and hence they are included? That's the really the only legitimate factor in his list. It was never the end all be all so using it as an argument to dismiss anyone who isn't in it is just dumb. 



Dellinger said:


> Kaido is simply stronger than Akainu. You guys try to hard with this crap


Ok.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

trance said:


> how do you know this?


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Dellinger already dealt with most of this nonsense.
> 
> Primebeard is not above Kaido. He is a Great Pirate just like Kaido. Roger after beating his greatest rival was just a Great Pirate. Luffy's promise is to give the hat back once he becomes a Great Pirate. Deep Blue Databook says Kaido is of the same caliber of Great Pirate as Shanks and Whitebeard. Shanks talked to WB as an equal according to the vivre card. This is supported by Kaido saying that Primebeard can compete, not necessarily beat, with him. WB is wanked to high heaven by admiral fans to avoid how shameful it was that Oda had to nerf him so much for them to compete.
> 
> ...



This right here is the definition of nonsense.

Why are you changing the subject? I responded and attempted to address every single one of the points you bring up, but you go off on a tangent about a bunch of other stuff. There is really no point debating like this


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Akainu didn't want the fade. cope.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Onigashima is about the size of the flower capital so i's not enterily island sized.  Also some of the best dc feats in the series are done by the admirals


Onigashima is island sized. It’s just that Wano is ridiculously huge. Heck Kaidos castle by itself it easily kilometers big given how Oars sized guys don’t even come close to the size of it


----------



## trance (Sep 4, 2021)

then either onigashima is alot smaller than i initially thought or the FC is alot bigger


----------



## trance (Sep 4, 2021)

someone said the horn of the skull is 8km tall

now i call bullshit


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

trance said:


> then either onigashima is alot smaller than i initially thought or the FC is alot bigger


most likely smaller


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> This right here is the definition of nonsense.
> 
> Why are you changing the subject? I responded and attempted to address every single one of the points you bring up, but you go off on a tangent about a bunch of other stuff. There is really no point debating like this


You can't refute what I said so you have to find an escape mechanism. Primebeard is on the same level as Shanks, Kaido, Xebec etc. I even told you sources that put Shanks, Kaido and WB on the same level. The Yonko fought healthy WB for territory. Not the one who took off the machines stabilising his condition, leading to heart attacks and inconsistent haki. Despite his condition, he still put Akainu down in two hits.

You tried to say that Akainu's bloodlusted attacks are lethal to anyone, which is just not true. Marco easily dealt with it. Shanks' sword didn't melt at all. This idea that magma is an autowin is stupid in the first place. Haki counters its effects.

Akainu low diffs Garp. He can't block his attacks with haki. If he tries to punch him he will melt. Akainu can just send a few Dai Funka's and Garp is done.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

I said WB's haki was inconsistent during the war. Leading to fodder easily stabbing him. We know that CoA should have been enough to ensure the swords didn't penetrate. Especially if he had close to the haki that he had in Roger's flashback.

What is @Mihawk 's response? "Whitebeard was using Haki in the War." Which shows he lacks basic reading comprehension. I never said WB didn't have haki at the war, I said it was inconsistent and provided examples of where it should have been used. Learn to read what is said and then respond.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> I said WB's haki was inconsistent during the war. Leading to fodder easily stabbing him. We know that CoA should have been enough to ensure the swords didn't penetrate. Especially if he had close to the haki that he had in Roger's flashback.
> 
> What is @Mihawk 's response? "Whitebeard was using Haki in the War." Which shows he lacks basic reading comprehension. I never said WB didn't have haki at the war, I said it was inconsistent and provided examples of where it should have been used. Learn to read what is said and then respond.


Marineford itself was inconsistent

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 4, 2021)

Funny thread here, need some popcorn and a good spliff to digest all the bullshit here.


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 4, 2021)

Still Kaido. Anyone bringing up Akainu taking off part of WB's face as some kind of reasoning for him being able to do same to Kaido is not to be taken seriously. It's just that simple.

WB in Marineford could barely use Haki and was getting pierced and cut by every fodder who could so much as shot/stab straight. With Kaido on the other hand, you need the highest possible mastery of offensive haki to even be worthy of his attention. And even then, that has to be backed with COC or you're basically wasting your time.

Basically, other than Lethality, Kaido has Akainu soundly beat in just about every other relevant stats including durability, on top of his regen and zoan recovery. 

Not seeing how Akainu pushed him beyond high diff ATM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

trance said:


> someone said the horn of the skull is 8km tall
> 
> now i call bullshit


E but it is 

dragon Kaido is easily over 100 meters big and he’s Brett visible compared to the skull

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Marineford itself was inconsistent


To those who have to face uncomfortable truths MF was very 'inconsistent'.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> To those who have to face uncomfortable truths MF was very 'inconsistent'.


Well then I guess Shanks superior mihawk is only vista level


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> You can't refute what I said so you have to find an escape mechanism.



I literally addressed every single one of your points but it was you who ignored them and went on about something else.

Like is that your tactic for every discussion? While the other person is trying to address every single one of your questions, you just change the subject entirely? Remember, you're the one who quoted me and asked me to explain the points you brought up. So I tried to the best of my ability, out of respect.  I even asked you a question because there was a point I didn't understand, and you literally ignored it lol.

It is you who found an escaping mechanism by dodging everything I said and required Dellinger to fill in for you. Are you guys sharing WiFI by any chance?

But Ok let's try again.



> Primebeard is on the same level as Shanks, Kaido


No, not necessarily.


> Xebec etc.


Perhaps


> I even told you sources that put Shanks, Kaido and WB on the same level.


What, their moniker of "Great Pirate" which is vague in the first place and also belongs to Shiki who couldn't best Roger in spite of having an enormous fleet? Hasn't it occured to you that the Deep Blue Databook was talking about the Yonko version of WB when making the comparison?

They are not equal to the peak versions of Roger the Pirate King and Whitebeard the WSM in his prime lol enough with this drastic overestimation of the Yonko. They are equal to the older, Yonko version of Whitebeard, who stalemated them for as long as they were Yonko, and is healthier than the MF one.



> The Yonko fought healthy WB for territory. Not the one who took off the machines stabilising his condition, leading to heart attacks and inconsistent haki.


Bingo, exactly!! And Prime WB who fought Roger the Pirate King > the version of WB they for territory.


> Despite his condition, he still put Akainu down in two hits.


Yeah again I already responded to this but you're repeating yourself.


> You tried to say that Akainu's bloodlusted attacks are lethal to anyone, which is just not true.


Yeah they're lethal if they make contact with your body which is what happened to Whitebeard. His face melted.


> Marco easily dealt with it.


Marco has one of the best defences in the series, and his flames were able to counter Prometheus as well. His devil fruit is obviously very special, so Marco being able to block Akainu momentarily was to be expected. It's a great feat by Marco.


> Shanks' sword didn't melt at all.


Then that should speak volumes for Shanks' own strength and level of Haki.


> This idea that magma is an autowin is stupid in the first place. Haki counters its effects.


I didn't say it was an autowin broski. I said it was lethal, and Akainu not having Haki of his own behind the attack would be bizarre.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> E but it is
> 
> dragon Kaido is easily over 100 meters big and he’s Brett visible compared to the skull


Is big mom and this rock km's big


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> How about burning a WB *who could barely use haki*?





Seraphoenix said:


> I said it was inconsistent and provided examples of where it should have been used. Learn to read what is said and then respond.



You said he could barely use Haki. 

Well then that's sad because that means everyone in Marineford were barely using Haki as well it seems.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Shanks quickly gave up on following Roger's footsteps. He knew this shit is only for the cream of the crop and that he'd have to settle with Kaudo and Meme as mere yonks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zero (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> That feat is impressive but does it tell about Kaido ? Nothing. We know for a fact that Kaido and another emperor would obliterate an island in a single attack something the Admirals can’t do


Yeah, but it's one thing to say what character is stronger, but Seraphoenix doesn't have to discredit the other character's feats. 

We all know Akainu vs Aokiji's fight was epic. No reason to downplay Aokiji to make Akainu look less impressive.


----------



## Zero (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> He was. Magma boy was sweating and didn't do shit as Shanks casually ignored him. All that absolute justice gibber gabber quickly went out of the window when Shanks showed up.


I will say Akainu was shocked. Shanks is a Yonko so it's reasonable. But to say he was sweating because of some fear isn't true. 

Akainu was standing up to the World's Strongest Man and was trash talking him I don't think anyone in the One Piece verse can put fear into Akainu.

He even was standing up to the Gorosei lol.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 4, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Primebeard is not above Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 4, 2021)

"Akainu was scared of Shanks"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 4, 2021)

I've seen mutiple Kaido fans claim that he's above Primebeard and Roger, and that's when you lose all credibility lol. 

It's reasonable to think Kaido vs Akainu could go either way (although plot points to Akainu)

But Kaido being above those 2 is when you're a certified fanboy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 4, 2021)

Kaido has better feats and is the 1v1 king. Easy bet

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Is big mom and this rock km's big


Don’t ignore literally countless panels of Onigashima for a single one where Oda makes Big Mom look bigger than she actually is


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Don’t ignore literally countless panels of Onigashima for a single one where Oda makes Big Mom look bigger than she actually is


You mean the panels that I posted earlier where Onigasha is the size of the flower capital?


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Different verses
> Dunno why you even compare them
> Also find me someone in the OP verse who is completely untouchable.


For a guy who was called supposedly untouchable be wounded by Kiku and Kinemon....Obviously his title and so called "untouchable body" were for false hype as it always happens in shonen.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> You mean the panels that I posted earlier where Onigasha is the size of the flower capital?


You still ignore what we constantly get. Flower Capital is just big, that doesn’t make Onigashima small. Just check how many ships fit in it’s lake. Big ones actually


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> For a guy who was supposedly untouchable be wounded by Kiku and Kinemon....Obviously his title and so called "untouchable body" were for false hype as it always happens in shonen.


Kaido called them shallow wounds. You acting like they seriously hurt him is hilarious


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> For a guy who was called supposedly untouchable be wounded by Kiku and Kinemon....Obviously his title and so called "untouchable body" were for false hype as it always happens in shonen.


You can shout kiku and kinnemon how many times you like. Fact is Kiku and Kinnemon had better haki compared to pre-udon Luffy, who was no pushover whatsoever. Not to mention there are many individuals without advanced haki.


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Dellinger said:


> Kaido called them shallow wounds. You acting like they seriously hurt him is hilarious


How does it even matter?Remember his hype. This guy's body is "untouchable", he can't die etc. Vet lvl. guys made him bleed and scream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> How does it even matter?Remember his hype. This guy's body is "untouchable", he can't die etc. Vet lvl. guys made him bleed and scream.


Fodders made the "WSM" bleed. Don't be a hypocrite and make us believe that you were so disappointed that Kaido is not untouchable. Also, where is he called untouchable ? At least do not invent stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Fodders made the "WSM" bleed. Don't be a hypocrite and make us believe that you were so disappointed that Kaido is not untouchable. Also, where is he called untouchable ? At least do not invent stuff.


WSM wasn't hyped for his body and durability. Kaido in his initial false hype chapter was hyped for durability and inability to die.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> WSM wasn't hyped for his body and durability. Kaido in his initial false hype chapter* was hyped for durability and inability to die.*


he can be paper cut by ad CoA and hurt by CoCoA. Is he dead ? Everyone else not called BM can be hurt either with basic CoA or no haki at all.


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> he can be paper cut by ad CoA and hurt by CoCoA. Is he dead ? Everyone else not called BM can be hurt either with basic CoA or no haki at all.


Not necessary. Akainu just called Marco's and Vista's haki annoying. And they are a far better quality fighters than vet. lvl. Kiku and Kinemon.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> Not necessary. Akainu just called Marco's and Vista's haki annoying. And they are a far better quality fighters than vet. lvl. Kiku and Kinemon.


So akainu got through an attack, which was at best adcoa, at the very best. Akainu is also a logia so he can avoid haki attacks same way Aokiji avoided WB's stab. I knew you were an akainu fanboy, but he's not really a guy to give example of as he was 2 shotted by deadbeard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Wish we could turn back time to 795 where Kaido was still a chad and before we found out what kind of fraud he was

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> So akainu got through an attack, which was at best adcoa, at the very best. Akainu is also a logia so he can avoid haki attacks same way Aokiji avoided WB's stab. I knew you were an akainu fanboy, but he's not really a guy to give example of as he was 2 shotted by deadbeard.


He was only annoyed by an attack (possibly aCoA) from high tiers (one of them was WB's right hand man). At least he wasn't wounded by some vet. guy with CoA.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> He was only annoyed by an attack (possibly aCoA) from high tiers (one of them was WB's right hand man). At least he wasn't wounded by some vet. guy with CoA.



Same Marco that had Kaido's equal Big Mom running from the turkey on fire

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> He was only annoyed by an attack (possibly aCoA) from high tiers (one of them was WB's right hand man). At least he wasn't wounded by some vet. guy with CoA.


His equal, Aokiji, wasn't really "annoyed" by Jozu or Marco, in fact, he needed a distraction to overcome one of them.


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Wish we could turn back time to 795 where Kaido was still a chad and before we found out what kind of fraud he was


Not only Kaido though. Oda is good at false hype. Just remember Dofla's first appearance. And who is he now?A meme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Same Marco that had Kaido's equal Big Mom running from the turkey on fire


When he was BDSM'd by BM or after ? Cause I can't recall.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

Corax said:


> Not only Kaido though. Oda is good at false hype. Just remember Dofla's first appearance. And who is he now?A meme.


Same with the admirals. Remember Aokiji's introduction. God what hype. Then we saw him stalemated by Jozu and Akainu 2 shotted by an almost dead old man.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> His equal, Aokiji, wasn't really "annoyed" by Jozu or Marco, in fact, he needed a distraction to overcome one of them.


Marco back stabbed Aokiji while he was 100% focused on killing Luffy and did 0 damage. Outcome was the same in both cases.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> When he was BDSM'd by BM or after ? Cause I can't recall.



That's why she needs help from her oldest son?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 4, 2021)

I want this fight to happen ffs. Oda  This will be epic bros. 

I would let this fight endure for also 1 week or so. This wouldn't be a tactical fight since Akainu vs Aokiji was way different, they were tactical in this case.

But Akainu vs Kaido won't be much tactical, it will be just "Smash and Bash".


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> That's why she needs help from her oldest son?


While laughing  and choking Marco like a b*tch. She also didn't use CoCoA on him for some reason. Not to mention Marco was Pero's kill.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> While laughing  and choking Marco like a b*tch. She also didn't use CoCoA on him for some reason. Not to mention Marco was Pero's kill.





The truth is harsh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> The truth is harsh.


"To SPARE on you now!"  
Even now I remember how much that word had hurt the haters due to it's implication. It basically turned the " she doesn't have the souls" to "she can't afford to waste the souls" on Marco. Some english comprehension is indeed needed but whenever you'll need a lesson on that, you can just pm me.


Not to mention the first thing she said was she has no time for small prey like Marco, lol.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 4, 2021)

@Duhul10 @TheWiggian



*Lovers always tease each other.*
Endless Loop ? Tomorrow there will be like 15 Pages , not 11 anymore.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> "To SPARE on you now!"
> Even now I remember how much that word had hurt the haters due to it's implication. It basically turned the " she doesn't have the souls" to "she can't afford to waste the souls" on Marco. Some english comprehension is indeed needed but whenever you'll need a lesson on that, you can just pm me.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the first thing she said was she has no time for small prey like Marco, lol.



And she also acknowledges that he can kill her. Great that english is our strength right?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> And she also acknowledges that he can kill her. Great that english is our strength right?


Yes, she was indeed very afraid of Marco  so fearful that she grabbed his neck in a second because she was terrified and that was her reaction  Why didn't Marco follow her then?


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Yes, she was indeed very afraid of Marco  so fearful that she grabbed his neck in a second because she was terrified and that was her reaction  Why didn't Marco follow her then?



And ran from small prey? Interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 4, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> And ran from small prey? Interesting.


yeah, ik, actually she had her reasons. It's all explained in that series. How was it called ? Ah, yeah, One Piece I believe.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 4, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> yeah, ik, actually she had her reasons. It's all explained in that series. How was it called ? Ah, yeah, One Piece I believe.



Yes Big Mom ran from Marco once her backup was pulled out of his support role against flaming chicken

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 4, 2021)

Wig has kicked the trolling into overdrive to deal with the most recent chapter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Sep 4, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Wig has kicked the trolling into overdrive to deal with the most recent chapter


Yamato>Zoro and Kaidou confirmed as the WSC in the same week. He has a lot to deal with rn.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 4, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Yamato>Zoro and Kaidou confirmed as the WSC in the same week. He has a lot to deal with rn.


Yamato has been hurtling at them they just looked away the whole time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I literally addressed every single one of your points but it was you who ignored them and went on about something else.
> 
> Like is that your tactic for every discussion? While the other person is trying to address every single one of your questions, you just change the subject entirely? Remember, you're the one who quoted me and asked me to explain the points you brought up. So I tried to the best of my ability, out of respect.  I even asked you a question because there was a point I didn't understand, and you literally ignored it lol.
> 
> ...


They were ignored because you failed at basic comprehension and Dillinger addressed most of it. I showed you an example where I said one thing, and you followed by completely missing the point. I really don't have time to waste on another idiot who can't read. 

Roger when he came out of GodValley was a Great Pirate. The Roger who clashed with Primebeard was a Great Pirate. Cope more. 


Zero said:


> I will say Akainu was shocked. Shanks is a Yonko so it's reasonable. But to say he was sweating because of some fear isn't true.
> 
> Akainu was standing up to the World's Strongest Man and was trash talking him I don't think anyone in the One Piece verse can put fear into Akainu.
> 
> He even was standing up to the Gorosei lol.


Akainu was brave against someone who he saw was so weak one of his men could stab him. He thought WB was a 'loser from a bygone age'. Totally different from a healthy Yonko pulling up. Especially one where him and his crew are viewed as invincible by the marines.

His facial expressions were pretty clear. He was too intimidated to do anything. Even when Shanks showed his back to him and picked up the strawhat.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Shanks quickly gave up on following Roger's footsteps. He knew this shit is only for the cream of the crop and that he'd have to settle with Kaudo and Meme as mere yonks.


He doesn't want to be PK according to the Ace novel. Also 'mere yonks' are the 4 strongest characters in the manga rn. You wish your admirals were 'mere yonks'. Then people like Fujitora wouldn't get their head caved in by Morley.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> You said he could barely use Haki.
> 
> Well then that's sad because that means everyone in Marineford were barely using Haki as well it seems.


Why did he not use CoA to defend himself against the countless swords that hit him? Why did he not use CoO to dodge Squard's attack? Marco even said that that attack wouldn't normally hit. We are then shown WB dodging attacks from Ace in his sleep. Why was it Luffy who had to use Conqueror's haki? Why did WB get a heart attack when he tried? 

Are you really that fucking stupid that you want to say WB's haki was working fine at MF? When we have panels confirming it wasn't? Show me a panel of anybody else having difficulties with haki at MF. Just because WB did, does not mean everybody else did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> They were ignored because you failed at basic comprehension and Dillinger addressed most of it. I showed you an example where I said one thing, and you followed by completely missing the point. I really don't have time to waste on another idiot who can't read.


Good no one wants to waste their time with you either.



Seraphoenix said:


> Roger when he came out of GodValley was a Great Pirate. The Roger who clashed with Primebeard was a Great Pirate. Cope more.


Reading comprehension lacking on the highest order.

Chapter 957 is where Sengoku talks about God Valley. I don't see where it was mentioned that Roger was a "Great Pirate"  You made that up.

WB didn't have the WSM title back then.

Cope less. Reread. Entire Series.



Seraphoenix said:


> Why did he not use CoA to defend himself against the countless swords that hit him?


What makes you think he has intangibility like the Admirals or the same level of durability as Kaido or Big Mom?

If you're talking about Hardening, it wasn't even a concept that was introduced in the series by Oda himself in Marineford.

It's like saying, "Why didn't Shanks use CoA to defend himself from the Sea King before losing his arm?" So why do you think?


Seraphoenix said:


> Why did he not use CoO to dodge Squard's attack? Marco even said that that attack wouldn't normally hit. We are then shown WB dodging attacks from Ace in his sleep. Why was it Luffy who had to use Conqueror's haki? Why did WB get a heart attack when he tried?


We all know WB's health was deteriorating....and that's why Akainu gained the upper hand. You're saying if WB's Haki was working better, he'd dodge or parry all of Akainu's attacks easily, but who knows?




Seraphoenix said:


> Are you really that fucking stupid that you want to say WB's haki was working fine at MF? When we have panels confirming it wasn't?


You're the man who said he barely used Haki.

I'm just telling you that he did when he beat Akainu and tagged Aokiji 

Was it working to the same degree as what's been shown later in the series by guys like Kaido or Luffy? No, but Haki hadn't even been fleshed out yet at the time, and it's overrated as fuck by the likes of you who probably wants to use it as a crutch to say that the Yonko curb stomp the Admirals 

But whatever, we've both wasted enough of our time as it is. Good day to you.



Seraphoenix said:


> Show me a panel of anybody else having difficulties with haki at MF. Just because WB did, does not mean everybody else did.



Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 5, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> He doesn't want to be PK according to the Ace novel. Also 'mere yonks' are the 4 strongest characters in the manga rn. You wish your admirals were 'mere yonks'. Then people like Fujitora wouldn't get their head caved in by Morley.



Nah the marines are ruling supreme according to the manga. Yonks just fight over scraps like candy and crappy poison weapons and smile fruits.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Sep 5, 2021)

The biggest indictment on WB’s Haki is the Kizaru incident but it’s rarely brought up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AmitDS (Sep 5, 2021)

Akainu has neither the feats nor hype rn to prove he's able to beat an emperor in their prime. Also we don't even know if he has AdCoC at all which seems to be huge when facing an emperor like Kaido. Is his magma and AdCoA enough based on what we've seen? Idts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gitagon (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaido destroys Akainu. Injuring an old sick Whitebeard who couldn't even use Haki to block fodder marines swords, isn't an achievement for Akainu.

Like how strong are Akainu's punches in the Whitebeard fight. They might be island level but then again they might only be as strong as fodder marines swords. The fact that Whitebeard took damage from fodder means he literally had zero Haki defence. It also means we can't estimate how strong Akainu wad against him since again he might have just been as strong as those fodder.

And Akainu vs Sick-beard is pretty much the end of Akainu's hype. But once you actually analyze it you realize it doesn't do much for Akainu's hype.

Even on speed, Whitebeard couldn't use Observation to dodge fodder so being hit by Akainu doesn't mean shit. Akainu might be super fast but he might as well be fodder speed. As for taking the hit from Whitebeard's fruit, even a younger weaker Oden took a hit prom Prime-beard (with no devil fruit) and survived.


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 5, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> The biggest indictment on WB’s Haki is the Kizaru incident but it’s rarely brought up





If this was a healthier WB, the Marines would have been short one Admiral

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Sep 5, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> If this was a healthier WB, the Marines would have been short one Admiral


What makes you so sure he didn't simple did what Aokiji did?


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 5, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> If this was a healthier WB, the Marines would have been short one Admiral



It barely hurt BB despite double pain but Kizaru will fall over and die?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 5, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> What makes you so sure he didn't simple did what Aokiji did?


The Exclamation marks indicate that Kizaru was caught completely off guard in that moment.


TheWiggian said:


> It barely hurt BB despite double pain but Kizaru will fall over and die?


That's sort of the point, mate.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 5, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> If this was a healthier WB, the Marines would have been short one Admiral


Rayleigh did something similar all it resulted in was a paper cut, doubt a more healthy wb would have killed/significantly damaged kizaru


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 5, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Rayleigh did something similar all it resulted in was a paper cut, doubt a more healthy wb would have killed/significantly damaged kizaru


All due respect, but those clearly aren't the same at all. In Ray's case, Kizaru managed to avoid the strike for the most part, escaping with only a small cut.

In WB's case, dude was borderline bifurcated and walked that shit off like it was nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 5, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> All due respect, but those clearly aren't the same at all. In Ray's case, Kizaru managed to avoid the strike for the most part, escaping with only a small cut.
> 
> In WB's case, dude was borderline bifurcated and walked that shit off like it was nothing.


The situation is the same, kizaru tries to go after someone but gets cut to stop him


Anime also makes it clear that Kizaru did not try to dodge Rayliegh


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 5, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> All due respect, but those clearly aren't the same at all. In Ray's case, Kizaru managed to avoid the strike for the most part, escaping with only a small cut.
> 
> In WB's case, dude was borderline bifurcated and walked that shit off like it was nothing.



Only his coat was cut while the main body was all fine. But even that doesn't matter if we go by how Aokiji avoided a piercing strike in the core.
Kizaru is a few years older than Aokiji and therefore has even better mastery, which was seen how they left the war. Kizaru was literally unscathed.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Gitagon said:


> Like how strong are Akainu's punches in the Whitebeard fight. *They might be island level but then again they might only be as strong as fodder marines swords*. The fact that Whitebeard took damage from fodder means he literally had zero Haki defence.* It also means we can't estimate how strong Akainu wad against him since again he might have just been as strong as those fodder.*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaido low-diffs.

King might the better MU

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

"2 years ago, Strawhat Luffy wasn't even close in strength to the Marine Admirals, and he was overwhelmed by them. Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, opponents who are equal to and may even surpass the admirals."
2年前は、"麦わらのルフィ"の力は海軍大将に及ばず、歯が立たなかった。今回の相手も、海軍大将に匹敵するか、もしくはそれぞれ以上の"四皇"カイドウとビッグ·マム。

BM + Kaido>= Akainu + Aokiji + Kizaru

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3 | Disagree 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> "2 years ago, Strawhat Luffy wasn't even close in strength to the Marine Admirals, and he was overwhelmed by them. Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, opponents who are equal to and may even surpass the admirals."
> 2年前は、"麦わらのルフィ"の力は海軍大将に及ばず、歯が立たなかった。今回の相手も、海軍大将に匹敵するか、もしくはそれぞれ以上の"四皇"カイドウとビッグ·マム。
> 
> BM + Kaido>= Akainu + Aokiji + Kizaru


In other words, water is wet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Sep 6, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> "2 years ago, Strawhat Luffy wasn't even close in strength to the Marine Admirals, and he was overwhelmed by them. Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, opponents who are equal to and may even surpass the admirals."
> 2年前は、"麦わらのルフィ"の力は海軍大将に及ばず、歯が立たなかった。今回の相手も、海軍大将に匹敵するか、もしくはそれぞれ以上の"四皇"カイドウとビッグ·マム。
> 
> BM + Kaido>= Akainu + Aokiji + Kizaru


bro do you even bother posting in non-admiral/yonko related threads

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> "2 years ago, Strawhat Luffy wasn't even close in strength to the Marine Admirals, and he was overwhelmed by them. Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, *opponents who are equal to and may even surpass the admirals*."
> 2年前は、"麦わらのルフィ"の力は海軍大将に及ばず、歯が立たなかった。今回の相手も、海軍大将に匹敵するか、もしくはそれぞれ以上の"四皇"カイドウとビッグ·マム。
> 
> BM + Kaido>= Akainu + Aokiji + Kizaru


Admiral ~ Yonkou confirmed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

trance said:


> bro do you even bother posting in non-admiral/yonko related threads



I can feel the NaCl from a long distance

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Admiral ~ Yonkou confirmed


2 yonko >= 3 admirals confirmed

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Admiral ~ Yonkou confirmed


true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Love how admiral boys turn it into admirals = yonko, when things can't be more clear in that entry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trance (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I can feel the NaCl from a long distance


huh? 

im not salty 

its just an honest question because...i never see sera post in any other type of thread


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

trance said:


> huh?
> 
> im not salty
> 
> its just an honest question because...i never see sera post in any other type of thread


Ah, why would it matter? He brought good piece of info ( which we were supposed to have already figured out )


----------



## trance (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Ah, why would it matter?


curiosity mainly

(and boredom)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> 3 Admiral ~ 2 Yonkou confirmed


Fixed

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

trance said:


> bro do you even bother posting in non-admiral/yonko related threads


Occasionally. It's just this board has an infestation of admiral fans since I stopped posting here regularly. You would think Wiggian is head boy of OL. So I sometimes can't resist correcting the headcanon.

Reactions: Informative 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 6, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> "2 years ago, Strawhat Luffy wasn't even close in strength to the Marine Admirals, and he was overwhelmed by them. Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, opponents who are equal to and may even surpass the admirals."
> 2年前は、"麦わらのルフィ"の力は海軍大将に及ばず、歯が立たなかった。今回の相手も、海軍大将に匹敵するか、もしくはそれぞれ以上の"四皇"カイドウとビッグ·マム。
> 
> BM + Kaido>= Akainu + Aokiji + Kizaru


What's this from, is it by Oda or a Vivre Card or something?


----------



## Zero (Sep 6, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, opponents who are equal to and *may even surpass the admirals."*


Uh oh Admiral bros. This ain’t looking so good.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> 2 yonko >= 3 admirals confirmed





Kroczilla said:


> Fixed


I might be wrong but the translation seems to imply that individually Big mom and Kaido are equal or may surpass an admiral

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Occasionally. It's just this board has an infestation of admiral fans since I stopped posting here regularly. You would think Wiggian is head boy of OL. So I sometimes can't resist correcting the headcanon.


I used to fight a bunch of them alone at once. I'm in EET and sometimes I had to spare some nights to literally answer 5 people at once

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

Pic even shows Luffy vs 3 admirals and Luffy vs BM and Kaido. Can't be more clear than that. 

2 Yonko are equal or stronger than 3 admirals. 

Poor EoS PK level Akainu dreams

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> What's this from, is it by Oda or a Vivre Card or something?


Article for one piece volume 100, not written by Oda or his editors


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Article for one piece volume 100, not written by Oda or his editors


so it's worthless? it's like a blog article I could find on any website is what you're saying?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> I used to fight a bunch of them alone at once. I'm in EET and sometimes I had to spare some nights to literally answer 5 people at once


I used to hate when 5 of them used to jump at once on me. Glad to see someone else shared that experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

When all auxiliaries say the same thing...what could be the conclusion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> so it's worthless? it's like a blog article I could find on any website is what you're saying?


I believe it's the VC, right?


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I might be wrong but the translation seems to imply that individually Big mom and Kaido are equal or may surpass an admiral


True. Just trolling a bit.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> so it's worthless? it's like a blog article I could find on any website is what you're saying?


From @EtenBoy on W0st g3n


> Contains overview of Beasts Pirates(in which they used "said to be" with Kaido again), Big Mom PIrates, Orochi force, Kozuki force, Strawhats and their allies.
> Also history timeline of OP world, Luffy's adventure up till now, what happened so far in Wano, a nice map explaining the situation on Onigashima(but outdated) etc
> 
> From one of the articles, "2 years ago, Strawhat Luffy wasn't even close in strength to the Marine Admirals, and he was overwhelmed by them. Now, he's facing Kaido and Big Mom of the 【Four Emperors】, opponents who are equal to and may even surpass the admirals."
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> True. Just trolling a bit.


A fellow Sanji bro trolling me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I might be wrong but the translation seems to imply that individually Big mom and Kaido are equal or may surpass an admiral


There are also photos of the 3 and the 2. Basically the danger is at least equal now. 
Even if it's BM >= Akainu, it's just another confirmation


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 6, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Article for one piece volume 100, not written by Oda or his editors





Duhul10 said:


> I believe it's the VC, right?





MrPopo said:


> From @EtenBoy on W0st g3n


From the thread:


These Kaido guys link a straight fan canon article and then start citing it as fact, it's so cringe

Even if it was legit it shows what many people say, which is Yonkos high/high(high) diff Fujitora, extreme diff C3 Admirals, but Akainu vs a Yonko could go either way and he could maybe pull off a possible extreme diff win

Luckily it's straight fanfiction lmao, "just for fun" and "in no way written by Oda or his authors"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> From the thread:
> 
> 
> These Kaido guys link a straight fan canon article and then start citing it as fact, it's so cringe
> ...


Kaidos title didn't even last a week

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> From the thread:
> 
> 
> These Kaido guys link a straight fan canon article and then start citing it as fact, it's so cringe
> ...


LoL  Sera wud bro



MrPopo said:


> Kaidos title didn't even last a week


Kaido's title is present and alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

I was just about ready to make Wiggy cry again 

Anyways, did I mention Kaido beats the guy with the toddler cap on his head? 

Let's not leave our main topic after all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 6, 2021)

And the Idjits strike again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 6, 2021)

Those 2 losers really believed that headcanon shit smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> Those 2 losers really believed that headcanon shit smh.


Well, it would've been just another nail in the coffin, not that it's needed though


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Well, it would've been just another nail in the coffin, not that it's needed though


You wrote quite a lot although it wasn't needed.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> You wrote quite a lot although it wasn't needed.


And who tf are you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> And who tf are you?


Someone who doesn't need fan articles to argue.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> Someone who doesn't need fan articles to argue.


Why would I need them? I've got the manga, the novel, the VC. I've got to admit another source used to laugh at the admiral bros would've been welcomed but what can we do?


----------



## Pirateer (Sep 6, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Why would I need them? I've got the manga, the novel, the VC. I've got to admit another source used to laugh at the admiral bros would've been welcomed but what can we do?


out of interest what diff do you think Kaido would need to defeat Akainu, Kizaru, Aokiji, Shanks, Mihawk (1v1s not gauntlet of course)

genuinely interested because I think as long as people don't put Kaido as PK tier, I don't really have any issue saying that Kaido is a touch stronger than any Admiral


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pirateer said:


> out of interest what diff do you think Kaido would need to defeat Akainu, Kizaru, Aokiji, Shanks, Mihawk (1v1s not gauntlet of course)
> 
> genuinely interested because I think as long as people don't put Kaido as PK tier, I don't really have any issue saying that Kaido is a touch stronger than any Admiral


High for the admirals, possibly extreme for Shanks and I believe high for Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 6, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Kaido is confirmed the strongest,



big fat no no. You guys need to stop trying this shit. Kaido is without a doubt in the current known top 15 at worst but he hasn't fought anyone special since Oden so the title is confirmed empty hype.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 6, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> so the title is confirmed empty hype.


Why?


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Why?



Because if what has been shared recently is true his hype is not even worth a cent if he never fought any top tier for 20 years.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> big fat no no. You guys need to stop trying this shit. Kaido is without a doubt in the current known top 15 at worst but he hasn't fought anyone special since Oden so the title is confirmed empty hype.


 this is probably Wiggy's little lost brother

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 6, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> Because if what has been shared recently is true his hype is not even worth a cent if he never fought any top tier for 20 years.


Why does it make it empty? It means something you don’t have to accept/believe that he really is the wsc but you don’t get that title by being number 14 sorry


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> It means something you don’t have to accept/believe that he really is the wsc but you don’t get that title by being number 14 sorry



He legit doesn't have a title.


----------



## MO (Sep 6, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> It's reasonable to think Kaido vs Akainu could go either way (although plot points to Akainu)


It would be reasonable if Kaido wasn't called the world strongest being but he is. 


And nothing points to akainus being stronger. Appearing later doesn't mean he's going to be stronger.


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> He legit doesn't have a title.


He legit is the WSC, now confirmed by the VC as well. Well, he's also the WSP, but there is no need to brag about it. Oh, did I mention he is above Akainu based on Oda's own words?


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 6, 2021)

MO said:


> It would be reasonable if Kaido wasn't called the world strongest being but he is.
> 
> 
> And nothing points to akainus being stronger. Appearing later doesn't mean he's going to be stronger.


Thing is, he's not even appearing later, we already saw him bloodied years ago.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Sep 6, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> He legit doesn't have a title.


Damn I could have swore he’s called the wsc…


----------



## Orca (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaido wins based on reputation alone.
We dont have much else to go by.

Should be an extremely difficult fight though.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 7, 2021)

Pashanim said:


> Those 2 losers really believed that headcanon shit smh.


The only losers are you and the other delusional admiral fans who think trash like the admirals can compete with Great Pirates.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 7, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Damn I could have swore he’s called the wsc…



Ask Dragon, Shanks, Mihawk, Big Mom etc and they will tell you otherwise.

Is Krieg the strongest in the east blue?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 7, 2021)

Kaido takes way too many hits to beat Akainu, you're not tanking those magma fists the way he was Luffy and co's hits. Before Wano I thought Akainu would lose but seeing how Kaido fights I just don't see him being able to take Akainu's shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 7, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> 2 yonko >= 3 admirals confirmed


And Yet both of them are older than the Admirals and went to se several years before the Admirals and still haven’t found One Piece. Meanwhile, Oda said that Akainu would end the story in a year.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> And Yet both of them are older than the Admirals and went to se several years before the Admirals and still haven’t found One Piece. Meanwhile, Oda said that Akainu would end the story in a year.


Akainu as an MC, yes. Oda also said Kaido>Akainu sooo


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 7, 2021)

MO said:


> And nothing points to akainus being stronger. Appearing later doesn't mean he's going to be stronger.


Indeed. For the most part One Piece rejected the typical anime idea that each new villain that shows up is stronger than the last or that their strength depends on how high their rank is. Crocodile was quite a bit stronger than many villains who came after him, and Moria's probably weaker than people who came before him. Meanwhile many top figures on the seas such as Spandam or the Elders don't seem strong at all or even combatants to begin with.



> It's reasonable to think Kaido vs Akainu could go either way (although plot points to Akainu)


I don't think it does actually. Akainu has never been given the same amount of hype and the plot of One Piece can't function of the Marines were capable of casually rounding up all the Emperors.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 7, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Crocodile was quite a bit stronger than many villains who came after him,


Was he? 


Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> and Moria's probably weaker than people who came before him.


Was he tho? 


Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> and the plot of One Piece can't function of the Marines were capable of casually rounding up all the Emperors.


The thing is the Yonko also have their first mates and Commanders, along with allied fleets and territories. Admirals can't individually just waltz into their turf and round them up anyways. This is true even if they had help from VAs or other officers as back up, since the marines below Admiral are simply nowhere near strong enough against the subordinates of the Yonko. 

Another thing to consider I think.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 7, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> The thing is the Yonko also have their first mates and Commanders, along with allied fleets and territories. Admirals can't individually just waltz into their turf and round them up anyways. This is true even if they had help from VAs or other officers as back up, since the marines below Admiral are simply nowhere near strong enough against the subordinates of the Yonko.


True but the Emperors are rather significantly stronger than their underlings, and if an admiral is stronger than an emperor they too would be significantly stronger than their underlings. They then additionally also have far, far superior numbers, the warlords and whatever fighters the marines have at their disposal. 

And if admirals were stronger than emperors there just wouldn't have been such a panic about Marineford. They wouldn't have scrambled to force the warlords into action, they wouldn't gather every single resource they had available and put them into marineford. They'd just have called the admirals. 



Mihawk said:


> Was he?


Yes



Mihawk said:


> Was he tho?


Yes. 

The contrast between Moria and Crocodile alone already clinches this. Moria was a non entity casually slapped down by Jimbei. Crocodile meanwhile engaged just about everyone without being worse for wear. Its also kind of a plotpoint that Moria got fat and lazy, and that he had grown too weak to hold his title.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 7, 2021)

If anyone here watches the NBA, Kaido is James Harden. His fans swear he's the best (scorer) ever, and the some of the statements (stats) might back it up, but come EoS (playoffs) time he's gonna be nowhere to be found. That's when the real strongest show up. Akainu (LeBron) ain't worried about the regular season.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 7, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> If anyone here watches the NBA, Kaido is James Harden. His fans swear he's the best (scorer) ever, and the some of the statements (stats) might back it up, but come EoS (playoffs) time he's gonna be nowhere to be found. That's when the real strongest show up. Akainu (LeBron) ain't worried about the regular season.


Did LeBron get his guts ripped about 10 years ago like Akainu?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Did LeBron get his guts ripped about 10 years ago like Akainu?


Yes, actually. Exactly 10 years ago is when he had the meltdown vs the Mavs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 7, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Yes, actually. Exactly 10 years ago is when he had the meltdown vs the Mavs.


Nah, a meltdown is not compared to getting punched into oblivion.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Nah, a meltdown is not compared to getting punched into oblivion.


Good thing that didn't happen lmao. I've disproven this before. Re read the chapter when WB cheapshots Akainu. He's not taken out of the fight for even a second. He literally falls then keeps on moving. We can do this page by page if you want lol. So crazy that a top tier fell after taking an attack by another top tier, kinda like when Luffy was knocking Kaido around for a bit there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 7, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Akainu as an MC, yes. Oda also said Kaido>Akainu sooo


Lol. No he didn’t. Face it. Kaido’s a mid level boss. Akainu’s a final boss.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 7, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Good thing that didn't happen lmao. I've disproven this before. Re read the chapter when WB cheapshots Akainu. He's not taken out of the fight for even a second. He literally falls then keeps on moving. We can do this page by page if you want lol. So crazy that a top tier fell after taking an attack by another top tier, kinda like when Luffy was knocking Kaido around for a bit there.


Wow, how hypocritical, not surprised coming from you though. What's next ? Akainu didn't feel it? Their encounter ended with Akainu screaming WB's name while falling into the abyss, defeated and bloodied. Also, let alone the fact that him crawling around there for a couple of chapter is ridiculous, means he was moving like a snail and if he was, then it meant he was broken.
As for the cheapshot, not only does that show how weak Akainu's CoO is, but it also should be noted that beforehand he himself sucker punched WB in their first encounter. Moreover, WB was already deadbeard by then, stabbed from all directions, by everyone and their mother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Lol. No he didn’t. Face it. Kaido’s a mid level boss. Akainu’s a final boss.


Yeah, he did. It hurts, but one must accept reality. The denial stage does take some time, but in your case I believe it surpassed the limit


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Wow, how hypocritical, not surprised coming from you though. What's next ? Akainu didn't feel it? Their encounter ended with Akainu screaming WB's name while falling into the abyss, defeated and bloodied. Also, let alone the fact that him crawling around there for a couple of chapter is ridiculous, means he was moving like a snail and if he was, then it meant he was broken.
> As for the cheapshot, not only does that show how weak Akainu's CoO is, but it also should be noted that beforehand he himself sucker punched WB in their first encounter. Moreover, WB was already deadbeard by then, stabbed from all directions, by everyone and their mother.


I just made a thread for people like you. Actually try not to troll and give me a legitimate rebuttal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Great Potato (Sep 7, 2021)

I give benefit of the doubt to Kaido.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 7, 2021)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> True but the Emperors are rather significantly stronger than their underlings, and if an admiral is stronger than an emperor they too would be significantly stronger than their underlings. They then additionally also have far, far superior numbers, the warlords and whatever fighters the marines have at their disposal.


Yeah but the gap between the Admirals-their subordinates, is way larger than that between the Yonko and theirs. Your average Vice Admiral like Vergo gets one-shotted by any Admiral by the dozens without much effort. With exceptions like Garp, most of the VAs are probably comparable to an F6 member at best...if that. Yes, the Yonko can stomp their Commanders too, but the quality of their underlings are far higher. The Pacifistas and marine underlings are completely insignificant as seen when even the Allied Captains outside of an actual Yonko crew can wreck them with ease.

As for the Warlords, they're no longer part of the balance. Superior numbers mean nothing if they can't divide their forces without exposing HQ. I'm not even sure if all 4 Yonko crews teamed up to destroy Marine HQ, that the Marines would have any numbers advantage at all.

Furthermore, outnumbering a single Yonko crew (like they did in MF)  only happens when they have the home field advantage, which they did in Marineford. Such advantages are moot if they send a single Admiral and some underlings to the actual territory of an Emperor.


Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> And if admirals were stronger than emperors there just wouldn't have been such a panic about Marineford. They wouldn't have scrambled to force the warlords into action, they wouldn't gather every single resource they had available and put them into marineford. They'd just have called the admirals.


I'm not saying they're stronger than them, but let's remember what happened in the War.

1. They didn't know what to fully expect, since they were basing their knowledge of Whitebeard based on his power in his prime (being able to destroy the world, etc). Thus, making full preparations were best. You don't win wars or battles without being fully prepared.

2. The Warlords contributed little to nothing in the battle. Mihawk sparred with Vista for a bit; Hancock took out fodder pirates as well as Pacifistas and marine soldiers; Moria converted marine corpses into his zombies and along with Kuma, were able to take out fodder and bring Oars Jr. to his knees. Doflamingo toyed with Atmos and helped cripple Oars. Those were about the only contributions they made. Hell, they had no commitment to helping the Marines and even caused casualties on their sides, so they were wild cards throughout the entire affair.

3. The Marines won the War decisively. Whitebeard and Ace lost their lives. Jozu was defeated and lost an arm. Jimbei as badly wounded and unconscious after protecting Luffy. Marco, Vista, and the other Remnants had to retreat.

On the Marines' side? Only Akainu suffered any notable injuries, and even he recovered before long. Sengoku and Garp walked away with a few bandages only because the Blackbeard Pirates intervened. Aokiji only had a bleeding lip, and Kizaru was unscathed throughout. The Marines' only casualties were fodder and Pacifistas, along with their main building being split in half by the Quakes. The result was obvious.

*Gathering all the resources they had available *insured a crushing victory.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


True, but I was talking about Crocodile as he was in Alabasta...now, we can debate MF Croc and prison gains forever, but I do not think that the Croc we saw in Alabasta would've been a stronger opponent than Rob Lucci, or Moria for instance.

After getting slapped down by Jimbei, Moria was still able to fight in the War. We also know that Moria had none of his resources available and Jimbei was a mismatch.

MF Croc did look better than Moria though, that's pretty obvious.




ClannadFan said:


> If anyone here watches the NBA, Kaido is James Harden. His fans swear he's the best (scorer) ever, and the some of the statements (stats) might back it up, but come EoS (playoffs) time he's gonna be nowhere to be found. That's when the real strongest show up. Akainu (LeBron) ain't worried about the regular season.


I feel like Kaido is more like Shaquille O'Neal. "Most dominant force to ever play", "Unstoppable 1v1", needs multiple guys to double team or defend him and still he might rag-doll you, etc.

Akainu is deffo like Lebron, especially Miami Heat. The aggression, the size, the tankiness, etc. Tim Duncan was Whitebeard, while Ginobili and Tony Parker were Marco and Thatch. 2013 Kawhi who wears No. 2 and choked the free throws was 2nd div commander Portgas D. Ace.



Duhul10 said:


> Did LeBron get his guts ripped about 10 years ago like Akainu?





ClannadFan said:


> Yes, actually. Exactly 10 years ago is when he had the meltdown vs the Mavs.





Duhul10 said:


> Nah, a meltdown is not compared to getting punched into oblivion.



Lebron actually got his ass obliterated in the finals by the Spurs in 2014. This isn't even mentioning the sweeps at the hands of GSW. In a lot of ways, Lebron is more like Kaido; since he's been on superteams before, but he's also been on one man bands where he's taken more Ls in the finals than anyone else we know of outside of Jerry West and Wilt maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (Sep 7, 2021)

Kaido has more going for him at the moment.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 7, 2021)

Guys, we have no proof for anything until Oda shows us a fucking 1v1 between a Yonko and an Admiral.

Logically, every Yonko should have his own counterpart from Marines.

Anything between Yonko >/= Admirals or Yonko = Admirals will be true I guess. I'm never saying that Admirals > Yonko overall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 7, 2021)

@Seraphoenix I didn't know watchmojo articles were solid forms of  One Piece cannon evidence. Thanks for letting me know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Was he?


Far stronger than many.


Mihawk said:


> Was he tho?


He was indeed.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 7, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> If this was a healthier WB, the Marines would have been short one Admiral


This just looks like Kizaru dispersed his body to dodge the attack.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 7, 2021)

We are supposed to bet on Laidou in 1v1.

Based on?

Who did he beat? 

300 Million Moria?

Or current Luffy level distracted Loden?

After Loden incident Laidou probably went around beating Bronze medalist to gain confidence back. His VC even states that he didn’t fight anyone noteworthy since Loden. He didn't fight WB, didn't fight Meme and we have no reason to think he fought Admirals. He probably turned tail the moment Shanks AdCoA+AdCoC attack connected two years ago cause he knew his fraud ass was going to be exposed.  

I am going to bet on the guy who actually beat a top tier instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2021)

Sherlōck said:


> We are supposed to bet on Laidou in 1v1.


Yes. Because the alternative is thinking this is popular belief for literally no reason in a world where there are monsters aplenty. Some that the entire world have seen fight on prime time TV.

Whatever though. Ignore that.

But what about the part where he's the strongest on land/sea/air?
What about the part where he's called the strongest guy?
Or the part where he's called the strongest pirate?
Or where he's called unrivalled/unkillable and the strongest living being without any asterisks or 'rumors' involved?

Ever think that all this hype is given with a point? If Shanks or Akainu were getting their dick sucked by the narrative half as much as Kaido, you people would be losing your minds for a completely different reason.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## BladeofTheMorning (Sep 8, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Good thing that didn't happen lmao. I've disproven this before. Re read the chapter when WB cheapshots Akainu. He's not taken out of the fight for even a second. He literally falls then keeps on moving. We can do this page by page if you want lol. So crazy that a top tier fell after taking an attack by another top tier, kinda like when Luffy was knocking Kaido around for a bit there.


There’s no such things as cheap shots in war my friend. If you get your cheeks clapped, that’s on YOU. Don’t hate the player, hate the game. Jozu was doing fine against Aokiji until Marco got shot, he lost focus and BAM! Aokiji capitalized. Akainu was warned by a fodder marine that WB was behind him. God knows how long he was there… He could have taken his bisento, laced it in Haki and shoved it so far up Akainu that he’d be a well done kebab. Didn’t happen but I’m just saying. But you’re right, Akainu took two attacks, fell into the abyss and came back says a lot about him.

Also I keep reading Akainu is the final boss. I dont think he’ll be. Luffy has to deal with BB and Imu, Sabo will wipe the floor with Akainu of anything.

Also, I’d give this to Kaido extreme diff. He’s definitely loosing a limb or two and gaining a few new scars. Kaido isn’t stupid to stand there and tank magma fists.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Kaido takes way too many hits to beat Akainu, you're not tanking those magma fists the way he was Luffy and co's hits. Before Wano I thought Akainu would lose but seeing how Kaido fights I just don't see him being able to take Akainu's shots.


Simple hardening was enough for Shanks and Vista's swords not to melt, so no, those magma fists are getting tanked. Pekoms said overconfident logias die quick in the NW for good reason. Haki is a direct counter. You can't just spam logia attacks and expect to win. With that logic Ace low diffs Rayleigh and Garp by spamming island sized Enteis. 

Then we have the no touch CotC attacks that is going to put Akainu on the ground quick given his low durability shown at MF. Guy couldn't handle some of the weakest Gura attacks we've seen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 8, 2021)

BladeofTheMorning said:


> There’s no such things as cheap shots in war my friend. If you get your cheeks clapped, that’s on YOU. Don’t hate the player, hate the game. Jozu was doing fine against Aokiji until Marco got shot, he lost focus and BAM! Aokiji capitalized. Akainu was warned by a fodder marine that WB was behind him. God knows how long he was there… He could have taken his bisento, laced it in Haki and shoved it so far up Akainu that he’d be a well done kebab. Didn’t happen but I’m just saying. But you’re right, Akainu took two attacks, fell into the abyss and came back says a lot about him.
> 
> *Also I keep reading Akainu is the final boss. I dont think he’ll be. Luffy has to deal with BB and Imu, *Sabo will wipe the floor with Akainu of anything.
> 
> Also, I’d give this to Kaido extreme diff. He’s definitely loosing a limb or two and gaining a few new scars. Kaido isn’t stupid to stand there and tank magma fists.


This is one thing that really need to be answered. People say that Akainu is after Kaido so, obviously, Akainu>Kaido. But then we have the whole Blackbeard dilemna. If Akainu is after Blackbeard he is NOT going to be stronger than Teach 100 percent, so where does this fit in anyway. That's also taking into how will Luffy fight Akainu and then Imu right after. Unless it goes Akainu=>Blackbeard=>Imu which would make zero sense. There's still the possiblity that Teach is the final final villain but in terms of the WG side, Imu is falling last. I'm not even trying to say Sabo will beat Akainu I'm just confused on where this all falls into play and how Luffy would fight Akainu and then Imu right after. Also how will Luffy fight Akainu and will people expect that to be an extreme diff fight after Blackbeard, it would be very anti climactic if Luffy vs Akainu is anything less than extreme diff also Akainu would get memed hard too if he's anything less than an extreme diff fight for a 1v1 against Luffy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 8, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Yes. Because the alternative is thinking this is popular belief for literally no reason in a world where there are monsters aplenty. Some that the entire world have seen fight on prime time TV.
> 
> Whatever though. Ignore that.
> 
> ...


To add on all of this, Oda in the recent SBS said that while Kaidos club doesn’t have any rank if he were to leave it behind, it would be considered a legendary weapon

people put so much emphasis on ranked swords they outright ignore that Kaido made a basic weapon legendary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 8, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Guys, we have no proof for anything until Oda shows us a fucking 1v1 between a Yonko and an Admiral.
> 
> Logically, every Yonko should have his own counterpart from Marines.
> 
> Anything between Yonko > Admirals or Yonko = Admirals will be true I guess. I'm never saying that Admirals > Yonko overall.



A reasonable guy among the admiral fans?! 

This shocks me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 8, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Simple hardening was enough for Shanks and Vista's swords not to melt, so no, those magma fists are getting tanked. Pekoms said overconfident logias die quick in the NW for good reason. Haki is a direct counter. You can't just spam logia attacks and expect to win. With that logic Ace low diffs Rayleigh and Garp by spamming island sized Enteis.
> 
> Then we have the no touch CotC attacks that is going to put Akainu on the ground quick given his low durability shown at MF. Guy couldn't handle some of the weakest Gura attacks we've seen.



When did you become this disingenuous with your arguments? There was slight trolling but you weren't always like this lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2021)

Akainu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> When did you become this disingenuous with your arguments? There was slight trolling but you weren't always like this lmao.


Why are you using words you don't understand? I don't need lessons in argument from a low tier debater.

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Draghensalk (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaido is stronger than Old Whitebeard but the Novels or whatever are called are the definition of fanfiction so using them in an argument is like basing a opionon about One Piece on a fanmade product


----------



## trance (Sep 9, 2021)

@Seraphoenix in your opinion, what difficulty does akainu give kaido?


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

trance said:


> @Seraphoenix in your opinion, what difficulty does akainu give kaido?


He’d be lucky to give him low diff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Sep 9, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Why are you using words you don't understand? I don't need lessons in argument from a low tier debater.



This edge is super cringe lmao.

If you're not being disingenuous that means you actually believe Akainu has low durability.

You believe that people like Yamato and Luffy can put Akainu down in a few hits because they  have CotC attacks.

You also believe that WBs rage induced gura attacks that  cracked the island open were some  WB of weakest attacks ?

Maybe I gave you too much credit,  maybe I did use the word disingenuous wrongly, maybe you truly believe in your arguments and you just can't read lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## nmwn93 (Sep 9, 2021)

kaido is getting melted. nothing he can do is taking down akainu. and no i do not see kaido clubbing akainu. lol. the admirals are different and akainu's intellect is on a other level kaido rip

kaido isnt sound proof as killer proved,  i doubt he's lava proof. respectfully. understand if kaido were going against sakazuki on the roof onigashima would be a flying ball of magma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

nmwn93 said:


> kaido isnt sound proof as killer proved,  i doubt he's lava proof. respectfully. understand if kaido were going against sakazuki on the roof onigashima would be a flying ball of magma.


If Sakazuki was on the roof right now, Kaido would turn back into a dragon and fly away..


----------



## nmwn93 (Sep 9, 2021)

akainu has magma and most likely all forms of haki and its advanced uses. (i think theres enough story  backup to speculate akainu should have every form of haki/) esp is sengoku has conqueror's


----------



## Gitagon (Sep 9, 2021)

Lol Sakazuki flagellaters can't handle the truth.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Sep 9, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> He’d be lucky to give him  negative diff


Fixed


----------



## Gitagon (Sep 9, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> He legit doesn't have a title.


Kaido has 2 Worlds Strongest titles. Literally the only character with 2 titles.


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 9, 2021)

Gitagon said:


> Kaido has 2 Worlds Strongest titles. Literally the only character with 2 titles.



Nah he does not.


----------



## trance (Sep 9, 2021)

Gitagon said:


> Kaido has 2 Worlds Strongest titles. Literally the only character with 2 titles.


huh?
what's the 2nd one?


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 9, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> Nah he does not.





trance said:


> huh?
> what's the 2nd one?



He actually has more than 2. 

World's Strongest Oni. 
World's Strongest Fish.
World's Strongest Dad. 
World's Strongest Oden Wanker. 

I count 4 or 5 in total.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 9, 2021)

trance said:


> huh?
> what's the 2nd one?


Is he counting the King of the Beasts title? Cause if so


Mihawk said:


> World's Strongest Oni.
> World's Strongest Fish.
> World's Strongest Dad.
> World's Strongest Oden Wanker.
> ...


Idk about the last one. His daughter seems to have him beat there probably.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Sep 9, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> He actually has more than 2.
> 
> World's Strongest Oni.
> World's Strongest Fish.
> ...


you forgot world's strongest hostage taker and world's strongest suicidal moron

-wiggian, probably


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 9, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> He actually has more than 2.
> 
> World's Strongest Oni.
> World's Strongest Fish.
> ...



Dang you are right. Time to rub it in the faces of Whitebeard, Mihawk and Roger fans.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaido high diff. Wsc and 1v1 king.


----------

